# Cómo alimento un amplificador de auto con corriente casera



## djmuerte

hola:

tengo un amplificador sony xplod de 4 canales, modelo xm-4060gtx a 600w y kisiera poder conectarlo a una fuente de energia casera, o mejor dicho enchufarlo a la fuente de energia comun y corriente que tenemos en casa...pero la alimentacion dice que tiene q ser de 12v y la q vota el enchufe es 220v 

que necesito para poder mover este amplificador sin que se queme o sin que haya algun problema, que fuente de energia necesito...

lei por el foro que posiblemente se pueda hacer con un conmutador de computadora el cual tengo. pero el problema es que no se como hacer las conexiones sin que vuele algo...

estudio administracion y marketing por lo tanto no se ni michi, quisiera saber si me pueden detallar paso x paso lo que necesito hacer...confio en uds y su sapiensa.

mi finalidad es...conectar el bajo de un auto al amplificador y este mismo a la corriente d la pc. quiero q el bajo se use conmi computadora.

espero puedan entenderme.

gracias de antemano.


----------



## pepepuerto

Hola Dj, en una tienda de electronica te sera facil adquirir una fuente de alimentacion entrada 220 y salida a 12 V, pedila de unos 5 Amp, suerte un saludo


----------



## caliche

En algun mensaje de este foro, se habia planteado la posibilidad de poder utilizar una fuente de alimentacion de computador. dale una buscada a ese mensaje para que veas a que conclusion llegaron.

Saludos.


----------



## makine

Ya hiciste el esperimento!? jeje yo tengo curiosidad, tengo una etapa de 500 con un sub de 500 .. me los cambiare en un futuro logicamente,.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Tengo ganas de comprarme una potencia de auto marca JBL, pero para uso domiciliario!

La misma tira una potencia de 80Wrms x 4 @ 2ohm según el manual del autor!

Posee 2 fusibles de 25A

La idea es ponerla a trabajar en mi habitación y colocarle un subwoofer de auto a cada una de las 4 salidas y trabajara cómoda  a según de su potencia real de 60 x 4 @ 4ohm.

Lo que tengo pensado es colocarle una batería de auto para que alimente la potencia JBL pero ademas colocare una fuente de 13.8V de 5A para que me cargue continuamente la batería de auto!

De la fuente de alimentación a la batería tengo pensado un diodo para que la corriente vaya a la batería del carro pero que la batería no alimente la fuente para no ocurrir posibles daños!

Que piensan de ello?

Será factible?


----------



## venado_bike

Proba con una Fuente Switching de PC.. seguro que te servira..  de al menos unos 500W


----------



## kadaver

para usar la fuente del pc necesitatrias por 3 en serie pa conseguir al menos 20 amp , me explico la salda de 12 voltios de la fuente del pc no da amperage suficiente , donde mas amperios hay ees en la salida 5 voltios primero tendris que reducir de 5 a 4,5 X 3 igual a 13, 5 casi los 13.8 que necesitas hay por hay un manual bueno que contres fuentes consigues los 20 amperios  lo busco y te pongo el link ahhh aqui tengo el link miratelo haber si te gusta por cacharear que no quede ok? http://www.lu8dbj.com.ar/fuentes1.html


----------



## venado_bike

Aca tengo una fuente de Pc que entrega unos 18A... y es solamente una sola fuente.. asi que poner 3 fuentes es una Guazada.. (sin ofender) yo diria que con 2 en serie es mas que suficiente.. 




Saludos..


----------



## kadaver

hola amigo venado (sin ofender), yo lo unico que digo en mi post es que habia leido un articulo sobre una fuente de alimentacion de 20 amperes con tres fuentes de pc , a mi no me parece una " guazada " es mas ni siquiera me importa que leches es una guazada ,si puedes me lo explicas y asi aprendo una cosa nueva, ya sabes lo que dice el refran ,nunca te acostaras sin saber algo mas ok? , ahora continuo un poco mas no solo hablo de un articulo si no que ademas aporto un link , para demostrarlo y a lo mejor asta es posible que el compañero djmuerte vea en ese link lo que anda buscando ,no veo yo en tu respuesta ninguno , ni siquiera una foto de esa maravillosa fuente ,hay que ayudar mas y hablar menos , ah por cierto   P=V.I ,( 12x18=216 ) de donde sacas tu 500 vatios con 18 amperes y 12 voltios?ni con dos como dices tu  si haces la formula a mi al menos no me sale y a ti? me lo podrias explicar tambien? .un abrazo a tod@s


----------



## venado_bike

Hola kadaver. . . esta es una fuente de PC sin modificar sus respectivas Tensiones (+3.3 +5 -5 +12 -12V)  no realize una medida exacta de la corriente que entrega dicha fuente! y si se modifica la fuente se pueden obtener un valor de corriente de al menos 20A.. (un profesor realizo esa modificacion en una fuente de 250W y pudo obtener 20A) asi que en una de 500W se puede obtener mas corriente.. 

Yo la queria realizar a esa modificacion.. pero lamentablemente lleva tiempo (Romper y probar fuentes.. jejej.. ) asi que algun dia la realizare! 




Ahhh..te explico lo que es "Guazada": quiere decir que es mucho...



Saludos..


----------



## Tacatomon

Una sola fuente de PC no sirve.

Se necesitan por lo menos 2 Fuentes en SERIE para poder hacer 24VCD.

De ahí, bajas el voltaje con un circuito de carga a base de un Tr de potencia, podria ser mosfet.

Mi humilde comentario.

A mi parecer, con 2 Fuentes de PC, en serie, basta. algunas de estas tiene en el riel de +12V mas de 22A. (+600W de salida total de la fuente).

saludos.


----------



## kadaver

holacompañero tacatomon el compañero necesitaque sea de 12v dc no de 24 , al menos eso es lo que comenta


----------



## kadaver

desconocia ese montaje amigo venado lo mirare me parece que debe ser buena cosa lo estudiare tengo por aqui varias fuentes de pc , haber por donde le sale el humo ja ja ja un abrazo


----------



## venado_bike

jejej... dsp comentame si pudiste realizar la modificacion y que resultados obtuviste! 



Saludos.. Un abrazo!


----------



## joxele

amigo las fuentes de alimntacion serian en paralelo si las ponen en seri coseguiras 12+12+12=36v, y tu solo precisas 12


----------



## venado_bike

Si es en Paralelo (se suma la corriente de ambas) .. no en Serie.. (se suman las tensiones de ambas)


perdon se me paso por alto..  jejeje.. . 




igual si la modificas podes obtener resultados muy prestigiosos... (no requiere de otra fuente en paralelo)


----------



## joxele

tambien puedes abrir la fuente de alumentacion, junta en uno todos los cables amarillos(son los de 12) de la fuente y obtendras la maxima potencia de la fuente


----------



## joxele

recuerda tambien juntar todas las masas( cable negro) en uno


----------



## joxele

al final como hiciste para alimentar el amplificador?


----------



## rododetodo

es algo inusual comprar una potencia para automovil para usar en una casa, tanto por la impedancia que mueve, como la potencia que entrega y sobretodo, el precio, ya que con el mismo precio que compro una potencia marca JBL me compro una potencia para disc jokey professional de unos 250w+250w en una carga de 8 ohmios y soportando tambien 4.. y casi duplica esa potencia a unos 400w y algunos casos 500w por canal............. y aparte no se necesita nungun invento de fuente, mas que el toma-corrientes mas cercano


----------



## Clio

Hola todos : Estoy de acuerdo con rododetodo , no es usual conectar un amplificador de este tipo en casa , el proposito del fabricante no es que hagas experimentos con sus equipos y no todo lo que parece posible es valido ... podrias causar un incendio en casa djmuerte ! el audio casero es muy distinto al audio profesional ; en este caso Car Audio . Si eres dj tambien entenderas que los amplificadores que usas para amplificar tus parlantes en un party , tampoco es recomendado conectarlos en tomas caseras , por ser considerados equipos de uso industrial o profesional ya que maneja altos consumos en wattage y amperaje y si usas varios ... lo mas probable es que al encenderlos todos apagues las luces de la casa o se disparen los fusibles de la caja. En resumen te recomiendo vender ese amplificador que tienes y comprate casero , si lo que quieres es escuchar musica en casa o armar pequenias fiestas. Saludos y espero consideres mis comentarios


----------



## venado_bike

Clio dijo:
			
		

> Hola todos : Estoy de acuerdo con rododetodo , no es usual conectar un amplificador de este tipo en casa , el proposito del fabricante no es que hagas experimentos con sus equipos y no todo lo que parece posible es valido ... podrias causar un incendio en casa djmuerte ! el audio casero es muy distinto al audio profesional ; en este caso Car Audio . Si eres dj tambien entenderas que los amplificador que usas para amplificar tus parlantes en un party , tampoco es recomendado conectarlos en tomas caseras , por ser considerados equipos de uso industrial o profesional ya que maneja altos consumos en wattage y amperaje y si usas varios ... lo mas probable es que al encenderlos todos apagues las luces de la casa o se disparen los fusibles de la caja. En resumen te recomiendo vender ese amplificador que tienes y comprate casero , si lo que quieres es escuchar musica en casa o armar pequenias fiestas. Saludos y espero consideres mis comentarios




Que es eso de Wattage? jejeje... Yo no lo llamaria asi..


----------



## Neostructural

Buenas tardes Señores.

Segun tengo entendido si existen fuentes que llegan hasta 60 AMP como max.
Incluso yo tengo una fuente casera de PC y la tengo conectada con mi Autoradio XPLOD CDX-F5700. Tambien tengo un amplificador que saque de mi auto Viejo (XploD XM-4060GTX) de 600 Watts que voy a instalarlo en mi compu, para lo cual voy a usar una fuente Cooler MAster GX-750 Watts. En estos dias compraré dicha fuente ya que no es muy barata que digamos creo que cuesta alrededor de 150 dolares. Cuando la tenga instalada posteare fotos.

Para la instalacion solo junto los cables de 12 V y asi obtengo la corriente necesaria y todo solucionado. Y si se quema pues simplemente se compra otra.  Pero peor es quedar en la ignorancia y no tratar de resolver problemas, y solo esperar que otros lo resuelvan...

Espero sus comentarios

Adjunto imagenes de la fuente y su placa de distribucion de energia.


----------



## Neostructural

Buenas noches señores lo prometido es deuda...

Ayer compre la fuente que les mencione, me costo solo US$115, ni bien llegue a mi casa lo primero que hice fue desarmarla y sacarle toda la cableria con la pistola de cautil,  y solo le solde 2 cables gruesos uno positivo y otro negativo en +12V, pero como no tenia cables negros tuve que ponerle cables rojos.

Y de ahi solo hacer las conexiones sencillas del ampli, del subwoofer y equipo de audio, para mi no fue mucho problema ya que tengo tiempo con la linea XPLOD. y luego a disfrutar.

Cualquier comentario me lo hacen llegar ahorita estoy todavia en tiempo de prueba haber cuanto dura la fuente.... Sino se quema todo va bien... (Dudo muxo que pase eso).

A continuación les posteo algunas fotos... Saludos..











Al final los complices.... Mi PADRE y QUIEN LES ESCRIBE


----------



## bboy

ea !! esa fuente de donde la saco????  bueno despues de intentarle con la q tengo si no me da resultado tendre q buscar una de esas jejeje  bueno  yo kiero saver  si le junto todos los cables a marillos y los negros  me seguira dando los 12 v??  y ps aparte  como conecto dos fuentes ???


----------



## Neostructural

Tienes que revisar la tabla que figura al lado de la fuente ahi te dice que colores te dan 12 voltios y  con cuantos amperios.

Generalmente es el color amarillo. Puedes juntar todos los cables amarillos, o caso contrario buscar en la placa de la fuente el lugar de donde nacen y solo cortar los cables amarillos y soldar un cable mas grueso en esa posicion.

En respuesta a donde consigues estas fuentes.  Solo ve donde venden partes de computadoras, placas, monitores, etc y pide una fuente de 600 watts a mas, pero que sean reales. Existen marcas como thermaltake o coolermaster, pero son un poco caras.

De ahi tienes que desarmar la fuente.


----------



## SonyXploD

hora hermano tu que ya hiciste eso.. me podrias explicar mas o menos como hacer eso? tengo un bajo mtx thunder de 250rms y voy a comprar una boss o una planta class d para usarla en mi casa pero necesito conectarla a una fuente mira esta..
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-28126726-fuente-de-poder-atx-kode-de-600w-24-pines-para-intel-y-amd-_JM_

sera que me puede servir esa fuente? en el riel de 12v manda 28amp.. pero sera eso suficienta para una monoblock? y como conectaria?.. en la parte donde va el cable de la planta a la bateria (en un auto normalmente) en ves de conectar la bateria voy a conectar los 2 cables de la fuente que mandan esos 12v/28amp? osea el riel de la tarjeta de video.. pero esos cables son muuy finos.. podrias explicarme porfavor?


----------



## Neostructural

Hola Brother

En primer lugar tu bajo es de 250 RMS, necesitas por lo menos 21 amp y 12v.

Esa fuente podria servir, ahora la conexion como vez son con los cables amarillos y negros. Pero como vez esos cables son muy finos y realmente no soportarian los 28 amp.

Por lo que tienes que sacar un cable independiente desde la fuente en donde nacen los cables amarillos y un cable adional en donde nace los cables negros de tierra.  Esos dos van a ser tu positivo de 12V +28Amp y tu negativo el resto de cables no sirve.

Ahora no te olvides que la fuente tiene que tener switch de encendido para que puedas prender y apagar la fuente. Adicional a esto tienes que puentiar dos cables para que la fuente se autoencienda si mal no recuerdo son los cables verde y negro (solo los juntas y les pones una cinta aislante.

El resto es sencillo... Cualquier cosa tambien postee esto en otra comunidad http://www.taringa.net/posts/autos-motos/6962042/Usar-Amplificador-de-Auto-para-PC.html

Lee los comentarios ahi tambien hay algunas respuestas

Espero haberte ayudado...


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola amigos, saben que estoy realizando un experiemnto parecido al que ustedes han realizado, yo conecte 14 at en paralelo y les regule el voltaje para que trabajen balanceadas. Buscando mucho y leyendo bastante lei que estas fuentes son capaces de introducir pequeños ruidos en el audio cosa que me esta pasando a mi. Soy muy fastidioso con estas cosas y me gusstaria que el sonido sonara perfecto. Los ruidos son poco perceptibles pero se oyen, tal vez a ustedes les pase solo que tal vez no se hayan dado cuenta. Si a alguno le pasa me podria decir, ya que tal vez en ves de comprar una fuente de compu que introduce pequeños ruidos compre unos transformadores y me arme una fuente de bajo ruido  para alimentar el ampli

El ruido que se oye es como de disco de acetato un poco sucio, si ponen cuidado tal vez lo oigan


----------



## Fulllick

Muy buenas noches para todos. Tengo una pregunta y espero que me puedan ayudar, hace una semana compre una Amplificador Saga AUDIO U.S.A Modelo: SA-V8 de 1200W - 4 Canales. 
mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Cómo hago para conectarla a mi PC? xq ya lo intente con una fuente de poder de 250w ella me ensienciende el amplificador pero no me da audio. Por favor amigos echenme una mano para saber q tengo q comprar o q tengo q hacer para q suene super bn aqui le dejo las imagene de mi Amplificador  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-30951115-planta-de-sonido-1200-watts-4-canales-al-mejor-precio-valor-_JM_


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Fulllick dijo:


> ¿Cómo hago para conectarla a mi PC?


Para conectar tu PC al amplificador, necesitas un cable Jack 3,5 mm a RCA. 



Fulllick dijo:


> ya lo intente con una fuente de poder de 250w ella me ensienciende el amplificador pero no me da audio.


Podrías explicar de que fuente estas hablando y, sobre todo, como has hecho la conexión. No somos adivinos, tienes que decir hasta lo que creas que es obvio.

Y por otro lado, una pregunta irónica: si tu amplificador es de 1.200 W, ¿por qué lo conectas a una fuente de 250 W?


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Bueno, ese amplificador mandara 1200 watts PMPO, es lo mas probable, yo tuve uno a la mano hace poco, es lo mas probable, cuando lo destape pude ver que tenian 2 integrados donde cada uno maneja 2 canales, el datasheet me dijo que mandaban 80rms max, bueno, yo soy muy curiosos y por eso la abri  

Para encender la fuente de pc sin pc:
En internet sale como hacerlo y te dice los cables que vas a a utilzar, el amarillo y el negro que son los que mandan 12 voltios, para que encienda debes hacer un puente en uno de los molex, busca en internet como se enciende una fuente at sin computadora.

Para encender la planta:
en el positivo de la planta colocas el cable amarillo de la fuente atx o at
en el negativo colocas el cable negro
en la planta hay algo que dice remoto, alli deben llegarle 12 voltios.
una vez hecho todo esto se debe encender el led indicador de encendido de esa planta

Todo esto que te dije sale en internet... asi que te he ahorrado unos minutos de busqueda

Conecta un mp3 o algo a las entradas de audio de esa planta, las plantas tienen una perillita para controlar la ganancia o como silvestremente se dice, el volumen, subele y debe sonar, sino suena entonces la planta esta chimba, prueba con otro cable la conexion de audio, y con otro aparato como un pc o laptop, "ojo, con el mp3 debe sonar si y porque si" si con todas esta no te suena, entonces hacete de la garantia y llevasela al estafin que te la vendio para que te la cambie,  sino vas a tener que mandarla a reparar pero de seguro la reparacion te cuesta lo mismo que la planta nueva a juzgar por el precio.

Porcierto, si tu fuente es de 250 wattios debe ser at, me parece que se te va a ahogar el sonido y puede que se te dispare la fuente, claro eso dependeria de la impedancia de tus parlantes y del volumen que le des


----------



## cmsgraphics

Oigan yo tenia una fuente AT de las viejas que tienen el switch para encender bueno lei sus valores y es de 250 wat y 10 amp hice la instalacion como prueba de una planta economica con unos 30 RMS por canal y saque el audio de la compu y BOOM sono de maravillas jejejeje hice varias pruebas por ejemplo con Ipods Blackberrys etc no se alimenta de mucho sonido esta planta aunque suena muy pero muy bien sin distorsion, ahora desde la pc si le saca el maximo a la plantica esta que de paso es de las china (claro hasta las mejores marcas son fabricadas en china) suena muy bien hay que ver que 30 watts RMS son bastantes bueno puse a sonar un cajon fabricado segun medidas de CIARE con un bajo 12" de 100 watts rms (de los chinos jejeje para pruebas lo barato) y tambien puse a sonar un combo de auto medidas 5 1/2 " JBL las cuales tambien tengo encajonadas segun especificaciones de CIARE y de verdad me he quedado sorprendido de lo bien que suena y algo muy muy economico claro siempre y cuando fabriquen sus cajas perfectas a medida ok, bueno la corriente antes de destapar la fuente pueden tomarla de cualquier MOLEX el amarillo es + y del mismo molex el negro - ok, en el amplificador hacen una "U" que va desde positivo al remote y el negro a tierra si tienen fuente ATX hagan una "U" desde el cable verde (esta en el conector de la tarjeta madre el de 20 o 24 pines) hasta el cable negro y ya la fuente arranca sola, tambien pueden colocarle un switch para prender y apagar. ante todo verifique la potencia no en WATTS PMPO de la planta ya que es FALSO sino del amperaje del FUSIBLE que tenga (algunas llevan dos) entonces ese es el amperaje que deben tener en la fuente ok, ahora si es un amplificador 4 canales solo las mejores marcas fabrican algunos que pasan los 100 watts rms por canal ok osea que en total serian 400 watts rms y estas manejan dos fusibles de 15 a 20 amperios o uno solo de 20 o 25, para la cual tendrian que tener una fuente de al menos 700 watts y que les de igual amperaje al de los fusibles ya que ese es su maximo, espero les quede claro la explicacion cualquier duda escribir a artsgraphics@hotmail.com saludos, estoy registrado desde hace mucho pero solo de lectura aunque no soy experto.

Recuerden calcular segun sus WATTS RMS y no sobre watts PMPO porque son falso, ok ahora olvidense de este tema si lo que pretenden es poner un ampli monoblock de 1000 watts rms porque los mas malos manejan de a dos fusibles de 50 AMP cada uno y pues ni de vaina van a lograr ese amperaje con fuentes de poder para PC´S, recomendado hasta uno o dos plantas que sumando sus amperajes no pasen 50 amperios ya que las fuentes de PC´S que escasamente algunas modulares y certificadas llegan a eso y la verdad que son bien costosas y nos quitan las ganas de seguir inventando, mi recomendacion y creo que seria excelente para poner un buen audio en casa de unos 500 WATTS RMS (!!!!LA LOCURA, GENIAL!!!!) 1) planta doble canal para trabajar en bridge un solo bajo de unos 250 WATTS RMS 10" o 12" bobina sencilla 4 OHM (que sea relativa la potencia 250 watts rms ampli y 250 watts rms el bajo) bien hecha su caja ok esta planta nos exigira un amperaje de 30 o 40 como mucho para lo cual podemos utilizar una fuente generica de unos 700 watts que nos de el amperaje, 2) otro ampli doble canal de unos 75 WATTS RMS por canal, 2 medios 8" de 50 a 75 WATTS RMS y un par de twister de los buenos claro y para este combo usariamos otra fuente generica tambien de unos 30 o 40 amp. por este medio o visitando la pagina de CIARE podran descargar las cajas esta muy bien explicado pieza por pieza para fabricarlas incluso para fabricar el crossover especifico, suerte !!! despues de terminar mi proyecto vere como hago para subirle unas fotos


----------



## toronjiushhh

Hola! ahora... yo pregunto... se justifica todo esto???? digo porque por el precio de la fuente de pc esa hay opciones (chinas) en cuanto a amplificadores... pongo a modo de ejemplo: 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-120220629-amplificador-de-potencia-400-watts-puenteable-estereo-luxell-_JM_
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-118114589-potencia-stereo-deshop-600-watts-doble-cooler-envio-gratis-_JM_

saludoss


----------



## tinchusbest

la solucion mejor es tener una bateria de coche y un cargador de baterias para alimentar los amplificadores de auto,ademas esos equipos consumen muchos amperes,mi consejo una bateria,la que consigas con muchos amperes y un cargador comun,o un trafo de mas de 4A con un diodo acorde a el amperaje del trafo


----------



## MAGNETRON27

yo hice arrancar una etapa vieta de 500 watios con 8 trafos de 12 voltios y 10 amperios cada uno,y use un puente de diodos que me regalaron de un repetidor de television, el puentecito se bancaba unos 100 amperes maximo, aun asi calentaba algo, puse tambien cerca de  100000uf de filtrado,fue la única manera de hacer que se moviera con su maximo rendimiento, pero lo malo era la alimentacion, se escuchaba algo de ripple, y ademas se acentuaba el propio ruido de conmutacion de la etapa, habia probado con varias fuentes de pc en paralelo y usando un puente de diodos y los mismos capacitores que en la otra, ruidos ninguno, pero no me rendia toda la potencia.

 por suerte para mi los trafos y resto de alimentacion era de desguace, si no no la armo, pero si le ponen precio a la fuente se pueden comprar 3 etapas profesionales de 500 w cada una, o una de 3000watios a 4ohm y sera mas comodo, rentable y todo eso

Conclusion: lo mejor es vender la dichosa etapa de auto y comprarse o armar una.

Yo mi etapa la vendi por 80 euros, no me arrepiento, por ese dinero pueden aramar una etapa para casa, o pueden ahorrar algo de dinero, ke por un poco mas se compran una con buena potencia y profesional


----------



## djwash

Si usas una bateria, se gastara mas rapido que lo que el cargador pueda cargar la bateria.

Si usas fuente/s de PC, no es muy practico bajar la tension, para luego subirla, habran perdidas innecesarias.

Como dice MAGNETRON, es mejor desaserce de dicha etapa y comprar o armar una potencia para la casa.

Por otro lado, se puede desarmar y alimentar el amplificador con una fuente simetrica lineal o SMPS, justo despues de la fuente DC-DC.

Depende de los recursos de cada uno...


----------



## MAGNETRON27

yo me plantee alimentar dicha etapa después de su fuente interna, pero vi que tenia que cortar pistas, y eso no me agradaba, aparte de que había el riesgo de estropear algo, ademas de que estaba dificil desmontarla, ya que el gabinete donde esta montada es solo de una pieza, y los mosfet y transistores van sujetos a este disipador por medio de unos clips muy fuertes, y era imposible desmontarla del todo sin cargarte algo, era posible hacerlo, pero tambien era mucho trabajo, y ademas no tienen tanta calidad como una etapa convencional, lo mejor es armarte una etapa casera y un booster para las frecuencias graves si lo que quieres es un sub. Yo en mi caso voy a construir una etapa mono para un sub RCF de 18", lo probe con la etapa de car audio y la verdad no me convencia nada, ademas no tengo problema para el realce de graves, uso un procesador de audio, que hace de crosover y tiene compresor y expansor para cualquier frecuencia que elijas en el rango audible.


----------



## haenky

Holas a todos tengo un amplificador de 500watts, RMS de 100W 4ohm ademas 12V BATT con >=20Amperios y tiene un fusible que dice 20A,bueno lo conecte a una fuente de PC de 500watts pero solo le conecte un cable amarillo(12v-12Am), funciona pero se escucha bajo, quisiera aumentarle el amperaje como dicen: cuantos cables amarillos me recomiendan unir (veo 4 q salen de la fuente) y si es necesario unir los cables negros también ojala me ayuden pronto que quiero mi bulla para mi cumple jeje  gracias


----------



## djwash

Te comento que las fuentes de PC genericas estan bastante lejos de entregar 500W, y la potencia esta dividida entre las ramas, +12, +5, +3.3,-12, etc.

Si tenes 12V 12A, anda pensando en 144W o menos, y si le conectas una etapa de potencia de auto deberias unir todos los cables negros GND y por otro lado todos los cables amarillos +12, para que puedan conducir toda esa corriente ya que un cable solo se va a quedar corto y se va a calentar o peor.

Si se escucha bajo, es posible que le tengas que meter una señal de audio mayor, quizas le falte ganancia, si la fuente de PC se queda corta vas a ver que va a tender a recortar el sonido y se va a proteger la fuente (se va a apagar) o se va a proteger permanentemente (va a explotar).

Bienvenido al foro y feliz cumple...


----------



## haenky

gracias djwash hice lo q me escribes y ahora suena bacan mi amplificador te mando el link http://www.sodimac.com.pe/productos/detalle/ver/id/2593 todo chvr, pero..... un detalle conecte los L R de mi amplificador al woofer de mi pc, y ahora mis parlantes pequeños q conectaba al woofer de mi pc suenan chillosos(se les fue la voz a las canciones  ) no se q pudo haber pasado,casi asi es el woofer de mi pc http://magitech.com.pe/tienda/parla....html?osCsid=f85aa020bdd0d7426d22cff94deb3a77, probe configuraciones del sistema, con otros reproductores etc.. y sigue, espero no haya malogrado por conectar mi amplificador, ojala puedas explicarme q pudo pasar


----------



## djwash

Que bueno, y que malo...

No entiendo como conectaste, haceme un diagrama o un dibujito, asi te digo que pudo haber pasado...


----------



## haenky

acá esta lo que conecte http://www.agrofuturo.pe/foto.jpg

ahh algo q agregar si lo dejo descansar un rato mi woofer de pc, al rato ya funciona bien jeje q podra ser


----------



## djwash

Que raro, lo que no deberias haber hecho es conectar la potencia a la salida de los parlantitos de PC, aunque no sea de gran potencia esta es una salida amplificada, y la potencia la debes conectar a una salida de linea.

No creo que puedas dañar la potencia (de auto), pero lo que comentas es raro, fijate si no subiste la ganancia en las propiedades de audio de windows, fijate si bajando el volumen (en la pc) mejora.

No le habras conectado los parlantitos chicos a la potencia de auto no?


----------



## haenky

conecté la potencia de auto al woofer de pc porq sonaba mejor q conectandolo directamente a la PC, lo q si hice es no conectar los parlantitos chicos a la potencia de auto, software no es problema. Al conectar el amplificador a mi woofer de pc pareciera como si lo forzara y luego al conectar mis parlantitos anda cansado hasta q se recupere, tendra q ver con ohmiaje? nose de estas cosas, yo estudio sistemas jeje  pero gracias a este post he podido armar lo q tengo porq ya pensaba devolver mi amplificador pensando q no funciona jeje


----------



## djwash

Ah entonces despues de un rato vuelve a sonar normalmente no? Si es asi es probable que se caliente el IC de potencia del Subwoofer de pc, no lo sigas conectando asi porque en ves de cansarse lo vas a terminar matando jaja...


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Cuando conectas directamente la planta a la salida de linea de tu pc suena cansada porque la salida de linea de la computadora no da la suficiente ganancia para que tu etapa de auto amplifique sin distorsion, se crea un efecto llamado clipping o recorte de señal, tal vez no se perciba a poco volumen pero al darle volumen al sistema llegara un punto donde de seguro se percibe, lo mejor para este caso es hacer un preamplificador o comprate un estereo de carro y lo utilizas como preamplificador, de seguro sonara muy bien, eso si, si la fuente que tienes te lo permite, yo construire una conmutada en cunato pueda con piezas de desguase pues es la mas rentable para conseguir ese amperaje.

No debes conectar nunca un parlante que tenga menos ohms de los cuales es estable tu planta, si esta es estable como minimo a 2 ohm el parlante minimo que puedes conectarle por salida es de 2 ohm. Ese problemita que tienes que no se escuchan los medios puede ser por el canal de salida donde conectaste, si conectaste a la salida de woofer solo oiras woofer, proba y conectala en la salida front, esa tiene el mayor rango de frecuencias y si aun no se oyen esos medios es problema de tierra, debe ser el cable que esta piche. Saludos!

Bueo por lo que veo ese clipping no se va a percibir nunca porque es un woofer de pc  creo que lo que estas es forzando ese woofer y poniendolo a dar lo que no da, esa potencia de auto debe mandar unos buenos rms por canal asi, claro dependera de los ohms de tu parlante pero yo creo que lo estas sobrexigiendo, y sip, ese IC debe calentarse dando lo que no puede e introduce ruido termico, por eso cuando le das descanso suena bien ya que se enfrio. Puedes ponerle algun dispador y algo de ventilacion pero no creo que mejore mucho, solo pidele lo que puede dar


----------



## djwash

*dmgvenezuela*, por lo visto ni miraste como conecto, el conecto la salida de altavoces del sub de pc con la entrada de linea de la potencia, puede pasar cualquier cosa al usar como linea la salida de un amplificador, para eso estan los pre, y por otro lado suelen pasar cosas raras cuando mezclas masas de varios aparatos...


----------



## pandacba

La conección es correcta, pero aparentemente la placa a sufrido algun problema, si no suena bien con los parlante originales es que algo le paso.

Por otro lado digamso que antiguamente las placas traian un pequeño amplificador en la salida, hoy en dia no es asi, por lo que la salida es una salida de linea


----------



## djwash

Por lo que entendi del dibujo http://www.agrofuturo.pe/foto.jpg conecto la salida (output) del sistema 2.1 que es salida amplificada a la entrada de linea de la etapa de potencia, puede haber dañado algo ahi o simplemente recalentar el IC amplificador. Dudo que maneje mucha potencia, debe ser un tda2822l o algo asi, pero como dijiste en otro tema, es una burrada usar un amplificador como pre...

Lo de las placas de sonido con amplificador a la salida si lo recuerdo, tengo guardada una Sound Blaster CT4700 PCI 128 con un TDA7360 a la salida, supongo que me debe servir para medir los parametros T/S no?


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Si pude ver algo pero no tenia los lentes, disculpen. Ahora que veo bien, esa conexion se ve buena, pero bueno, que pruebe la planta sola, si anda bien y sin problemas entonces debe ser algo en la tarjeta del woofer, esas plantas no se dañan asi como asi y menos con lo que sale de ese woofer pero es por si acaso, aunque yo creo que es algo en esa tarjeta, es mas probable, creo que habra que revisarla, saludos!


----------



## djwash

Ok, yo no la veo tan buena aunque ya la he hecho alguna vez, dudo que la potencia (planta) se dañe, tienen protecciones, y por lo que comento el "daño" fue pasajero...

Saludos.


----------



## josemanuelma15

Con un conbersor de tension de 220v a 12 v


----------



## djwash

josemanuelma15 dijo:


> Con un con*V*ersor de tension de 220v a 12 v



No querras decir un transformador? o para este caso una fuente? eso lo dijeron en el segundo mensaje...


----------



## pandacba

La salida de audio actuales son de linea, no son salidas a parlantes a lo sumo auriculares y no más de eso es decir algunos mW, y de echo los equipos tienen en su entrada un control de nivle y se fijan estan diseñados para una entrada de baja impedancia o lo que es lo mismo para ser conectados a la salida de potencia de un equipo normal de auto, es por ello que estos equipos tienen dos entradas según sea de donde proviene la señal y les puedo asegurar que la salida de una pc no puede dañar ni en broma el equipo, lo que puede causar daño es no ajustar el nive para evitar recortes en la salida cerca de máxima potencia


----------



## djwash

Estamos de acuerdo pandacba, sabemos que la salida de la pc no puede dañar un equipo de audio, es mas la placa de sonido es bastante sensible y termina dañandose mas facil que otra cosa...

En este caso *haenky* conecto en un principio la  etapa de potencia a la salida de la pc y se escuchaba bajo, es posible que la salida de la pc no sea suficiente para exitar correctamente la etapa, luego la conecto a la salida de parlantes del sistema 2.1, esa si es salida amplificada, la deberia haber conectado a la entrada Hi y no a la LOW...


----------



## pandacba

Exacto la entrada hI que es de alta impedancia esta preamplificada


----------



## SonyXploD

vengo leyendo y veo que algunos ya se han rendido respecto al tema de alimentacion..
yo no me rindo de hecho ya encargue 5 fuentes atx del mismo modelo son bastante buenas ya compre una para probar y realmente dice que da 25a y es increible como una fuente de poder generica entrega los 25 que dice en su etiqueta. (probado con otra que decia que daba 30a y se apagada a la mitad del volumen que me daba la de 25) . total pedi 5 mas

pero ahora viene la parte dificil .. se me ocurre que para mantener una fiesta unas 8 horas . podria conectar en paralelo 3 fuentes de estas .. el consumo del amplificador es de 60amp maximos y su maxima potencia en rms es de 600. 

entonces tengo pensado tomar 3 fuentes para cada amplificador y cada amplificador conectado a un MTX de 400rms. de esta manera con el GAIN en NORMAL cada amplificador deberia estar demandando unos 50amp y en el caso que demandara 60a  3 fuentes de 25a me dan unos estupendos 75a maximos . con los cooler voltiados y 1 puente rectificador de 70a y 1 fusible de 80a deberia ir bien.

ahora tengo una pregunta para el que la sepa.. para controlar el feedback y evitar que una fuente me queme otra puedo conectar 3 fuentes en paralelo a un puente de 70a? o deberia cada fuente deberia tener su propio puente rectificador? la verdad esto se me ocurrio ya que cuando enciendo una de las fuentes (con la otra apagada) se enciende el ventilador de la otra .. y la verdad no entiendo si el puente solo deja pasar la energia hacia un solo lado xq se enciende el cooller de la otra. aqui esta el tema por si lo pueden revisar.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/porfavor-conectar-puente-rectificador-66372/


----------



## pandacba

600W para la casa? hay gente que no se quiere ni un poquito...... algo esta muy mal,  en lugar de hacer lo que estas haciendo, más práctico seria mirar denttro de la potencia y ver con que tensión se alimenta para esa potencia y suponiendo que los saca sobre 4 ohms, para 8ohm tenemos 150W, asi que la tensión de alimetacion de be ser alrededor de +-65V usandola asi ya es una barbaridad para el hogar y tenemos un potencia total de 300W con una fuente de +-65Vdc a 5-6A estaria más que bueno, y es más práctico que todo ese lio que no tiene ni sentido, el equipo tiene un convertidor interno para elevar la baja tensión disponible pero en una casa lo que sobra es tensión y energia, un transformador adecuado seria uno de al menos 45+45VAC a 5-6A


----------



## Agustinw

¿Porque no comprabas un minicomponente y te ahorrabas todo el trabajo? jejejej


----------



## SonyXploD

pandacba dijo:


> 600W para la casa? hay gente que no se quiere ni un poquito...... algo esta muy mal,  en lugar de hacer lo que estas haciendo, más práctico seria mirar denttro de la potencia y ver con que tensión se alimenta para esa potencia y suponiendo que los saca sobre 4 ohms, para 8ohm tenemos 150W, asi que la tensión de alimetacion de be ser alrededor de +-65V usandola asi ya es una barbaridad para el hogar y tenemos un potencia total de 300W con una fuente de +-65Vdc a 5-6A estaria más que bueno, y es más práctico que todo ese lio que no tiene ni sentido, el equipo tiene un convertidor interno para elevar la baja tensión disponible pero en una casa lo que sobra es tensión y energia, un transformador adecuado seria uno de al menos 45+45VAC a 5-6A



el amplificador tiene un rango de alimentacion de 12v-14.4v .. los 600rms los saca a 4ohm en puente . no seria peligroso jugar con tensiones tan altas? destapare uno y vere lo que me dices.. en ese caso seria lo mismo xq entonces tendria que buscar un transformador de 65v a 5 6 amp y lamentablemente aunque ud no me crean, cuando vives en una peninsula tan comercial lo que menos se importa son esas cosas, 1na sola tienda de electronica donde no hay diodos de mas de 2.5a y los puendes de diodos q venden son de 25 - 35 y 70a. esta es mi realidad. podria ponerme a contruir mi propia fuente de 65v-6a pero como comienzo si no puedo nisiquiera comprar los componentes xq no los hay. fui a muchas tiendas de "electronica" y preguntabas por 1 diodo de bloqueo y te veian raro. y cuando le decia el amperaje mas raro te veian, y me llegaron a preguntar si esos son industriales . pff ya pierdo las esperanzas con mi proyecto



Agustinw dijo:


> ¿Porque no comprabas un minicomponente y te ahorrabas todo el trabajo? jejejej



porque la idea es hacer para aprender no comprar para malbaratar.


----------



## djwash

A que le llamas diodo de bloqueo???

Con razon te miran raro, bloqueo es el uso que le das al diodo, no un tipo de diodo...

Apenas abras ese ampli subi fotos, es posible que encuentres a la salida de la fuente SMPS unos capacitores de 35V, o quizas no, pero con tester en mano a medir tensiones...


----------



## SonyXploD

djwash dijo:


> A que le llamas diodo de bloqueo???
> 
> Con razon te miran raro, bloqueo es el uso que le das al diodo, no un tipo de diodo...
> 
> Apenas abras ese ampli subi fotos, es posible que encuentres a la salida de la fuente SMPS unos capacitores de 35V, o quizas no, pero con tester en mano a medir tensiones...



Diodo de bloqueo lo busque cn ese nombre en internet y en tiendas pero al parecer todos sn iguales. El puente rectificador son 4 diodos de estos x logica deberian tener la misma funcion. Pero como son 3 fuentes d 25a genericas pense en utilizar. Solo puente d 70a. La cosa es que tengo dudas de como conectar.


----------



## djwash

En el link que puse mas atrás esta como conectar, lo explican dos foristas...

Ups, el link lo puse en el otro tema que hiciste..


----------



## SonyXploD

djwash dijo:


> En el link que puse mas atrás esta como conectar, lo explican dos foristas...
> 
> Ups, el link lo puse en el otro tema que hiciste..



dios valla a saber


----------



## SonyXploD

Aqui las fotos con medio proyecto montado !












Cuando estuve conectando me vino algo a la mente.. que talves si conectada los positivos de las fuentes a 1 solo catodo estaria usando tecnicamente 1 solo diodo.. y al ser cada puente de 25a talves los 4 diodos de su interior hacen que sume 25a no estoy seguro, por eso decidi tomar 2 cables + de los 6 de cada fuente y conectarlos por donde entra corriente alterna (no es este el caso) y sacar normalmente la corriente que va hacia el amplificador por el positivo, repeti lo mismo 3 veces mas y asi obtuve un magnifico resultado,  logre subir el gain del amplificador a normal sin que el led del ampli parpadease (antes lo hacia por falta de energia) se mantiene muy estable y con 1 solo amplificador sonando bien amplificado 1 subwoofer suena mas que los 2 juntos antes con apenas 1 fuente por amplificador.. 

para la semana siguiente estare haciendo las cajas para meter los puentes y cableados dentro y asi tener un poco mas de estetica y seguridad.  pedire 3 fuentes identicas a las de las fotos (que para ser genericas han salido muy buenas en comparacion con otras marcas genericas que he probado)  aun no descarto la posibilidad de añadir 1 fuente mas a cada amplficador para hacer un total de 4, de esta manera a todo volumen el calentamiento de las fuentes deberia ser menor.

cabe destacar que el sonido es muy limpio (en los graves) no se escucha ningun sonido raro al encender las fuentes lo que me gusta mucho ya que a pesar de ser un rookie no hay ruido alguno en las lineas.

gracias a todos los del foro que participaron y me ayudaron en tantos hilos, sobre todo a pandacba, djwash yoangel lazaro y todos los que me ayudaron pero que ahora no recuerdo pero si me ayudaste estoy eternamente agradecido y te deseo lo mejor! .. 

Aunque djwass prefiera los amplificadores caseros yo me quedo con mi car audio cada loco con su tema
saludos y gracias una vez mas.
PD: este posteando todo completo cuando termine las cajas, y me lleguen el resto de las fuentes.


----------



## djwash

Por el lado de los rectificadores, NO metas positivo por la pata negativa del puente, ya que es totalmente innecesario, solo mete todos los cables que puedas por la parte de corriente alterna y los sacas por el positivo.

Si te animas a desarmar las fuentes de pc y poner todos los cables que trae o soldar cables mas gruesos en GND y positivo, te quedara mas prolijo y mas reforzada la alimentacion, no te olvides de soldar los cables al puente rectificador, y mientras mas cortos sean los cables mejor, asique ese cable azul esta medio de sobra.

Ojo que los cables rojos que estan pelados pueden hacer corto con las fuentes.

Por otro lado, cuando estudies, si es que lo haces, veras que amplificadores son amplificadores al fin, varian las clases de cada uno y los diseños un poco, pero entre los de car audio y los "profesionales" la unica diferencia es la fuente, que a los de car audio los puedas cargar a menos ohm no los beneficia en nada en cuanto a calidad, en el mundo del car audio NO existe el HiFi, ya que los amantes de ese mundo no saben lo que eso significa.

No se trata de que amplificador te guste mas, por lo menos a mi no me sobra el dinero, pero aunque me sobrara siempre elegiria hacer gastos inteligentes, prefiero ser victima del conocimiento que del mercado, eso no hace a los que piensen diferente a mi menos inteligentes, cada loco con su tema no?

No se si captaste la idea, la idea es hacer una inversion y que los sistemas entregen la potencia que dicen, o lo mas aproximada, que cada peso que gastas valga la pena, en el car audio y el audio pro hay equipos que mienten por igual, es importante informarse (si queres) como funcionan las cosas, que es potencia, que son V y A, para que no vengan los de Lanzar PRO y te digan 15000W con esas borneras de alimentacion tan tiernas.

Muchos sabios del foro piensan igual, se rien de muchos equipos y fabricantes que se llenan la boca con Watts, y con otras aberraciones como cables especiales para audio+audiofilos, pero te aseguro que los que mas se rien son los fabricantes y los que venden estos equipos...

Hay un mundo que esta por encima de todos los rubros, y es el MERCADO, con eso te digo todo...

Che, con el dinero que invertiste me hubiera armado este bicho estereo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/

625W RMS sobre 8 ohm suena tentador...

Aunque no estemos de acuerdo en algunas cosas, te felicito por tu empeño en armar tu equipo, y por hacer tus consultas en el foro con respeto y sin ir en contra de las normas, aunque seas un poco duro para entender (lo de los diodos), actitudes como la tuya se agradecen por casa...

Saludos.


----------



## SonyXploD

djwash dijo:


> Por el lado de los rectificadores, NO metas positivo por la pata negativa del puente, ya que pones mas diodos en serie y la caida de tension es mayor en esos dos diodos, solo mete todos los cables que puedas por la parte de corriente alterna y los sacas por el positivo.
> 
> Por otro lado, cuando estudies, si es que lo haces, veras que amplificadores son amplificadores al fin, varian las clases de cada uno y los diseños un poco, pero entre los de car audio y los "profesionales" la unica diferencia es la fuente, que a los de car audio los puedas cargar a menos ohm no los beneficia en nada en cuanto a calidad, en el mundo del car audio NO existe el HiFi, ya que los amantes de ese mundo no saben lo que eso significa.
> 
> No se trata de que amplificador te guste mas, por lo menos a mi no me sobra el dinero, pero aunque me sobrara siempre elegiria hacer gastos inteligentes, prefiero ser victima del conocimiento que del mercado, eso no hace a los que piensen diferente a mi menos inteligentes, cada loco con su tema no?
> 
> No se si captaste la idea, la idea es hacer una inversion y que los sistemas entregen la potencia que dicen, o lo mas aproximada, que cada peso que gastas valga la pena, en el car audio y el audio pro hay equipos que mienten por igual, es importante informarse (si queres) como funcionan las cosas, que es potencia, que son V y A, para que no vengan los de Lanzar PRO y te digan 15000W con esas borneras de alimentacion tan tiernas.
> 
> Muchos sabios del foro piensan igual, se rien de muchos equipos y fabricantes que se llenan la boca con Watts, y con otras aberraciones como cables especiales para audio+audiofilos, pero te aseguro que los que mas se rien son los fabricantes y los que venden estos equipos...
> 
> Hay un mundo que esta por encima de todos los rubros, y es el MERCADO, con eso te digo todo...
> 
> Che, con el dinero que invertiste me hubiera armado este bicho estereo:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/
> 
> 625W RMS sobre 8 ohm suena tentador...
> 
> Aunque no estemos de acuerdo en algunas cosas, te felicito por tu empeño en armar tu equipo, y por hacer tus consultas en el foro con respeto y sin ir en contra de las normas, aunque seas un poco duro para entender (lo de los diodos), actitudes como la tuya se agradecen por casa...
> 
> Saludos.



eso de los diodos lo cambiare enseguida, pero no entiendo porque cuando conectaba todos a 1 solo diodo el puente se calentaba casi que enseguida de darle volumen a la musica y haciendo asi se mantiene a buena temperatura, pero si me dices que la tension baja pues es preferible perder 1 diodo a perder un amplificador o sub. esos puentes llevan 4 diodos de 25a? o la suma de sus 4 diodos lo hacen llegar a 25?

bueno al cambio creo que habre gastado unos 1190 dolares algo asi. poniendolo al precio del banco de venezuela al cambio de bolivares a dolarees.  haciendo una comparacion relativa los 5000 bolivares = 1190 dolares (banco) es el precio que vale un equipo sony de unos 700rms . y es mas o menos el precio de una consola peavey nada mas.  si nos ponemos a ver el amplificador no me da los 600rms completos supongamos unos 500rms ya solo en graves multiplicando eso por 2 subs tendria 1000rms (haciendo uso de 6 o 8 fuentes de poder) 

entonces si estoy comprando componentes cada vez que tengo el dinero y consigo buenos equipos que mi inversion sera bien hecha. ya te dije arriba los componentes que tengo, la verdad los mtx soportan bastante sobre amplificacion y suenan bastante duro y lo mejor es q no se calientan que es justo lo q busco.. los medios son pyle es una marca low profile pero bueh a mi me van bien, lso tweeters son mclaren y proffesional audio (dios sepa q marca es esa) pero los mclaren son conocidos y la mayoria de las personas dan buenas referencias. 

jeje sobre lo del mercado tienes mucha razon, no entiendo como hay personas que llegan a la casa del vendedor y le pregunta que si lo que vende es bueno sera que piensan que al vendedor le interesa mas decir la verdad¿ lo dudo el vendedor le interesa vender y si se quiere saber que comprar hay que preguntarle a alguien que enrealidad sepa.

tu me dices que mis mtx no son muy buenos la verdad cada sub me costo el precio que me costo cada pionner 2100t que las consegui a un exelente precio.

la razon x la que decidi armarme un sistema de estos es precisamente por la comodidad que puedo ir comprando los componentes poco a poco y darme el lujo de buscar lo mejor de algunas marcas y combinarlo con otras eso sin mencionar que no le pega tan duro al bolsillo.

PD: correjire lo q me falta y vuelvo a postear fotos y a decir mi experiencia para ayudar a aquellos que tambien deseen hacer lo mismo o simplemente para que los advanzados como ustedes vallan viendo lo que el aprendiz esta haciendo 
saludos


----------



## djwash

Por lo visto leiste mi mensaje antes que lo editara.

No tenes caida de tension por conectar los positivos en la pata negativa, solo estas desaprovechando esos 4 cables ya que con respecto a los otros si aportan una fraccion menos de voltaje, pero en la fuente estan unidos con los otros positivos asique el amplificador no VE esa caida de tension, pero los estas desaprovechando de todas formas.

Los 4 diodos son de 25A.

Recorda que la 2100T entrega 165,5W, no 500W...

Che SonyXploD, nos estas deviendo las fotos del amplificador 2100T, si podes sacale la tapa y toma unas fotos, y algunos datos como los transistores que lleva la fuente, y los transistores de la parte del ampli, tambien los valores de los capacitores de salida de la fuente, y si no es mucha molestia mediciones de voltajes a la salida de la fuente.

Estaria bueno a modo informativo, para ver que tal es esa serie, en una de esas es mas buena de lo que piensas...


----------



## SonyXploD

djwash dijo:


> Por lo visto leiste mi mensaje antes que lo editara.
> 
> No tenes caida de tension por conectar los positivos en la pata negativa, solo estas desaprovechando esos 4 cables ya que con respecto a los otros si aportan una fraccion menos de voltaje, pero en la fuente estan unidos con los otros positivos asique el amplificador no VE esa caida de tension, pero los estas desaprovechando de todas formas.
> 
> Los 4 diodos son de 25A.
> 
> Recorda que la 2100T entrega 165,5W, no 500W...
> 
> Che SonyXploD, nos estas deviendo las fotos del amplificador 2100T, si podes sacale la tapa y toma unas fotos, y algunos datos como los transistores que lleva la fuente, y los transistores de la parte del ampli, tambien los valores de los capacitores de salida de la fuente, y si no es mucha molestia mediciones de voltajes a la salida de la fuente.
> 
> Estaria bueno a modo informativo, para ver que tal es esa serie, en una de esas es mas buena de lo que piensas...


165w rms seguro man? en el manual dice 600wrms 4ohm 1khz en bridge.  y 150wrms x 2 4ohm y 300wrms x 2 2ohm  . es decir a una sola nota. tanto bajara lo que entrega en una reproduccion dinamica (o mas coloquialmente en una cancion) recuerda que orita el 2100t esta alimentado como debe ser . con 3 fuentes de 22a . y con su gain en normal no se escucha distorsion, trackeo, o parpadeo del led lo que quiere decir que su corriente esta estable. (parpadea el led cuando le subo el bass boost y en algunas canciones particulares como Oh my gosh de usher (bendita cancioncita como consume energia mas que ninguna otra que halla probado)

bueno conectare todos a 1 solo catodo y listo asi se caliente como una olla hirviendo 

acerca de destaparla en lo que tenga tiempo lo hago xq esto lo he estado haciendo en cada 1 o 2 horas q tengo libres me pongo a pelar cables y a probar aqui y alla, no solo a nivel electronico sino tambien a ecualizar desde el pc. y cada vez q hago un cambio es un cambio de ecualizacion en el computador.. pero sin duda las posteare.. lo de las mediciones esta dificil porque no tengo tester o multimetro pero se las debere hasta que logre comprarme uno o en su defecto tumbarmelo jajaj


----------



## djwash

Lo que te digo de el puente es que conectes todos los positivos que tengas para cada puente en las entradas de CA unicamente (en ambas), y los sacas por el positivo hacia el amplificador, la pata negativa del puente no la uses.

Lo de la potencia de tu amplificador, estoy buscando un post sobre eso, que esta muy bien explicado...

LOADING.....

Supongamos que tu potencia Si entrega los 500W que decis, vamos para atras en la cadena, siendo que es clase AB con una eficiencia del 60% hasta ahi tenemos unos 833W consumidos por el amplificador, 500W van para el parlante y 333 se disipan al aire, propio de la clase AB.

Pero ojo, falta calcular las perdidas de la fuente SMPS interna del amplificador (no de las ATX), con una eficiencia teorica del 80%, para que la fuente entregue los 833W que necesita la seccion del amplificador debera consumir de la bateria unos 1041.25W, si, 1kw, a 12V son 86.75A, con 1mm2 por cada 4A necesitas un cable calibre 2 AWG, con un area de 26.7mm2, no me parece que la bornerita flaca que trae se banque 86A, y no se si te acordas los dos fusibles de 30A ya se quemaron hace un rato. Como veras (si es que ves) no puede entregar esa potencia, y menos cuando el manual del usuario dice que consume 25A con una carga de 4 Ohm, de ahi vienen los 165W RMS...


Ahora me decis que la *Lanzar PRO 15550 1DDS* tira 16900W, serian unos 21125W con las perdidas de la clase D que son minimas y las de la fuente (que no son tan minimas). Te da cerca de 1760A en 13.8V, para manejar eso necesitas un poco mas de 6 cables de calibre 0000 AWG, cada uno de esos alambres tiene un area de 107mm2, serian 11.684mm de diametro, necesitas tambien unas baterias que entreguen esos A, por ahi vi que usan alternadores de ambulancia, pero mirando las fotos de esa potencia se ven las borneras de alimentacion, a ojo equivalen a 2 cables 0000 AWG, se necesitan mas de 6... No te parece que hay algo que no cierra???

Se ha hablado antes de esto, y siempre es lo mismo, uno da datos tecnicos y los amantes del car audio se quedan sordos, le creen mas a un vendedor o a una etiqueta y una pinturita.

No intento convencerte de nada, solo intento que aprendas algo, que esos millones que tu dices, no saben, o peor, no quieren saber, aprovecha la informacion del foro, que es gratis...

En este post se habla algo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/potencia-b52-3000-watts-41952/

te recomiendo que lo leas todo, son solo 6 paginas, lo inicia uno del "mundo del car audio" que dice tener una potencia de 3000W, la cual se ve que tiene dos fuentes que entregan 150W RMS cada una, tambien participan algunos moderadores y usuarios muy conocidos (NO me incluyo), intentan explicarle de varias maneras pero el usuario jamas entra en razon y desaparece.

En esa epoca ya dudaba mucho sobre las potencias en general, pero ESE tema me abrio la mente y cai en la cuenta que el car audio es 95% mercado/mentira...

Dejemos de hablar al aire y pasa los datos que te pedi si no es molestia, de la potencia que tenes, asi lo ves vos mismo...

Saludos...


----------



## SonyXploD

djwash dijo:


> Lo que te digo de el puente es que conectes todos los positivos que tengas para cada puente en las entradas de CA unicamente (en ambas), y los sacas por el positivo hacia el amplificador, la pata negativa del puente no la uses.
> 
> Lo de la potencia de tu amplificador, estoy buscando un post sobre eso, que esta muy bien explicado...
> 
> LOADING.....
> 
> Supongamos que tu potencia Si entrega los 500W que decis, vamos para atras en la cadena, siendo que es clase AB con una eficiencia del 60% hasta ahi tenemos unos 833W consumidos por el amplificador, 500W van para el parlante y 333 se disipan al aire, propio de la clase AB.
> 
> Pero ojo, falta calcular las perdidas de la fuente SMPS interna del amplificador (no de las ATX), con una eficiencia teorica del 80%, para que la fuente entregue los 833W que necesita la seccion del amplificador debera consumir de la bateria unos 1041.25W, si, 1kw, a 12V son 86.75A, con 1mm2 por cada 4A necesitas un cable calibre 2 AWG, con un area de 26.7mm2, no me parece que la bornerita flaca que trae se banque 86A, y no se si te acordas los dos fusibles de 30A ya se quemaron hace un rato. Como veras (si es que ves) no puede entregar esa potencia, y menos cuando el manual del usuario dice que consume 25A con una carga de 4 Ohm, de ahi vienen los 165W RMS...
> 
> 
> Ahora me decis que la *Lanzar PRO 15550 1DDS* tira 16900W, serian unos 21125W con las perdidas de la clase D que son minimas y las de la fuente (que no son tan minimas). Te da cerca de 1760A en 13.8V, para manejar eso necesitas un poco mas de 6 cables de calibre 0000 AWG, cada uno de esos alambres tiene un area de 107mm2, serian 11.684mm de diametro, necesitas tambien unas baterias que entreguen esos A, por ahi vi que usan alternadores de ambulancia, pero mirando las fotos de esa potencia se ven las borneras de alimentacion, a ojo equivalen a 2 cables 0000 AWG, se necesitan mas de 6... No te parece que hay algo que no cierra???
> 
> Se ha hablado antes de esto, y siempre es lo mismo, uno da datos tecnicos y los amantes del car audio se quedan sordos, le creen mas a un vendedor o a una etiqueta y una pinturita.
> 
> No intento convencerte de nada, solo intento que aprendas algo, que esos millones que tu dices, no saben, o peor, no quieren saber, aprovecha la informacion del foro, que es gratis...
> 
> En este post se habla algo:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/potencia-b52-3000-watts-41952/
> 
> te recomiendo que lo leas todo, son solo 6 paginas, lo inicia uno del "mundo del car audio" que dice tener una potencia de 3000W, la cual se ve que tiene dos fuentes que entregan 150W RMS cada una, tambien participan algunos moderadores y usuarios muy conocidos (NO me incluyo), intentan explicarle de varias maneras pero el usuario jamas entra en razon y desaparece.
> 
> En esa epoca ya dudaba mucho sobre las potencias en general, pero ESE tema me abrio la mente y cai en la cuenta que el car audio es 95% mercado/mentira...
> 
> Dejemos de hablar al aire y pasa los datos que te pedi si no es molestia, de la potencia que tenes, asi lo ves vos mismo...
> 
> Saludos...



ahora entiendo porque aqui donde vivo hay personas que compiten en open shows (competencias al aire libre) y compiten con potencias monoblock de 3000rms para apenas 2 subwoofers de kicker comp 12" de 300rms cada uno . yo creia que no bajaba tanto, las condiciones para que entreguen algo cercano a lo que dicen son dificiles de acondicionar para una persona normal  yo creia que con el cable 4awg que usaba iva bien y mas bien me stoy quedando corto, ahora sin duda añadire 1 fuente mas.

en lo que tome un tiempo asi como con las fotos que postee ayer, posteare las del interior de la potencia saludos las mediciones como te dije quedaran pospuestas hasta que pueda comprar un multimetro porque no tengo mucho dinero en este momento.



Como lo prometido es deuda! aqui estan las fotos


----------



## SonyXploD

Man tu me dices que no conecte en la pata negativa, pero mira.. el puente tiene marcado + y AC del otro lado en las otras 2 patas esta en blanco, como saber cual es la negativa?


----------



## armandolopezmx

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/278189/CHONGQING/KBPC2508-MB258.html


por lo general la pata que esta en diferente acomodo con respecto a las otras tres es el positivo.

y la pata que está esta el otro extremo contrario, es el negativo.. a esta pata no le conectes ningun cable "amarillo" ya que no es necesario, porque solamente se te esta bloqueando..


----------



## SonyXploD

armandolopezmx dijo:


> http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/278189/CHONGQING/KBPC2508-MB258.html
> 
> 
> por lo general la pata que esta en diferente acomodo con respecto a las otras tres es el positivo.
> 
> y la pata que está esta el otro extremo contrario, es el negativo.. a esta pata no le conectes ningun cable "amarillo" ya que no es necesario, porque solamente se te esta bloqueando..



gracias man. y para aclarar! el amplificador no es clase AB es clase FD!

y Djwash ! los valores que buscas se ven en la foto? es 1era vez que destapo un amplificador pero no estoy muy seguro cual es la fuente entre todo eso que veo alli.


----------



## djwash

Buenas, gracias por las fotos, y mas o menos, para aclararte bien cual es la fuente y sus componentes necesitaria saber el codigo de los transistores que estan alrededor de la placa, si no te animas a desarmar esa parte pára que se vea el codigo no importa, pero con el codigo de cada transistor te podria decir cuales son los tr de Switch de la fuente, los diodos, reguladores, tr de salida del amplificador.

Sera clase D, eso de FD es un invento de Pioneer, me llamaban la atencion esos inductores cerca de la zona del ampli, la fuente es en la segunda foto desde los 6 capacitores marrones para abajo, se ve el trafito amarillo que es el inductor de entrada, luego el nucleo toroidal (el principal de la fuente), dos inductores mas y los capacitores de filtro (6) de la fuente que son de 50V.

El nucleo toroidal no se aprecia bien el tamaño a escala, asique no se puede estimar la potencia que puede manejar, pero siendo el ampli clase D deberia entregar un poco mas de potencia a los parlantes, mas de 165W, parece ser un buen diseño, y tu dices que Pioneer es mala, yo creo que es mejor que las otras que mencionaste.


----------



## SonyXploD

djwash dijo:


> Buenas, gracias por las fotos, y mas o menos, para aclararte bien cual es la fuente y sus componentes necesitaria saber el codigo de los transistores que estan alrededor de la placa, si no te animas a desarmar esa parte pára que se vea el codigo no importa, pero con el codigo de cada transistor te podria decir cuales son los tr de Switch de la fuente, los diodos, reguladores, tr de salida del amplificador.
> 
> Sera clase D, eso de FD es un invento de Pioneer, me llamaban la atencion esos inductores cerca de la zona del ampli, la fuente es en la segunda foto desde los 6 capacitores marrones para abajo, se ve el trafito amarillo que es el inductor de entrada, luego el nucleo toroidal (el principal de la fuente), dos inductores mas y los capacitores de filtro (6) de la fuente que son de 50V.
> 
> El nucleo toroidal no se aprecia bien el tamaño a escala, asique no se puede estimar la potencia que puede manejar, pero siendo el ampli clase D deberia entregar un poco mas de potencia a los parlantes, mas de 165W, parece ser un buen diseño, y tu dices que Pioneer es mala, yo creo que es mejor que las otras que mencionaste.



yo no dije que era mala! dije que era mas barata que las lanzar pro, mtx y kicker que los precios estan por las nubes, con los que te compras una mtx o kicker de "1000rms" te compras unas 3 o 4 de estas posiblemente 5. 

que otra cosa tendria que desarmar porque los tornillos que tenia se los quite todos para hacer eso, lo demas esta soldado


----------



## SonyXploD

SonyXploD dijo:


> yo no dije que era mala! dije que era mas barata que las lanzar pro, mtx y kicker que los precios estan por las nubes, con los que te compras una mtx o kicker de "1000rms" te compras unas 3 o 4 de estas posiblemente 5.
> 
> que otra cosa tendria que desarmar porque los tornillos que tenia se los quite todos para hacer eso, lo demas esta soldado



algo que me llama la atencion del amplificador es que trae un control que dice 0 - +6 +9 +12db y cuanto mas lo incremente mas fuerte suena el bajo, tanto asi que estando en 0 tiene un grave normal, pero cuando lo pongo en +6 casi que se duplica la fuerza con que suena y hasta parpadea un poco el led a maximo volumen sera que se esta quedando corto de energia? ni hablar con +12db es un grave atormentador y se comienza a escuchar mas grave que musica en si.

es seguro usar esto? puede quemarse el amplificador por ponerlo digamos en +6?


----------



## djwash

Debe ser la ganancia de algo asi como bassbost o algun engendro de esos, cuando esta en 0, digamos que el refuerzo suena al mismo volumen que la musica, cuando lo subis aumenta el refuerzo en graves pero no en las demas frecuencias. El led que encienda puede ser una especie de indicador de clip o el led de proteccion que se activa porque no tiene suficiente alimentacion, depende...

No creo que sea peligroso, pero no es sano usar un amplificador en sus limites, es malo tanto para el ampli como para los parlantes, hay "recortes" que no son audibles, solo se ven en el osciloscopio, y esos recortes dañan los parlantes, hay cajas que "disimulan" la distorsion por recorte, si no tenes el oido entrenado o estas acostumbrado a escuchar la musica con refuerzos en graves y esas porquerias no te vas a dar cuenta.

Si lo han soldado dejalo asi, se ven unos tornillos por ahi pero no valla a ser que rompas algo...


----------



## SonyXploD

djwash dijo:


> Debe ser la ganancia de algo asi como bassbost o algun engendro de esos, cuando esta en 0, digamos que el refuerzo suena al mismo volumen que la musica, cuando lo subis aumenta el refuerzo en graves pero no en las demas frecuencias. El led que encienda puede ser una especie de indicador de clip o el led de proteccion que se activa porque no tiene suficiente alimentacion, depende...
> 
> No creo que sea peligroso, pero no es sano usar un amplificador en sus limites, es malo tanto para el ampli como para los parlantes, hay "recortes" que no son audibles, solo se ven en el osciloscopio, y esos recortes dañan los parlantes, hay cajas que "disimulan" la distorsion por recorte, si no tenes el oido entrenado o estas acostumbrado a escuchar la musica con refuerzos en graves y esas porquerias no te vas a dar cuenta.
> 
> Si lo han soldado dejalo asi, se ven unos tornillos por ahi pero no valla a ser que rompas algo...


 bueno yo lo dejo en +6 en algunas canciones que les falta graves, pero en otras hasta hay q bajarselo xq aun a bajo volumen se vuelve medio molesto escuchar el prrumm mas que el mismo sonido vocal y agudo.. Q es un problema , postere fotos de el amplificador casero que tengo en lo que pueda, dice que es 200w atras pero en el manual decia 50rms x 2 no es tan potente como las pionner pero para medios bajos y vocales sirve un poco, aun asi con todo el volumen antes de que distorsione esos 100rms en medios hacen que el sonido grave que aturde y da dolor de cabeza al rato se disminuya, llegando asi a practicamente no escuchar tanto los graves pero si a sentirlos y queda un poco uniforme la musica, aun asi sigo pensando que me falta mas medios. .. Por ahí tengo otro amplificador q no uso xq es de poca potencia, porque sus salidas estan divididas en bajos medios agudos . Era de un hometheater audiovox, se podra dejar 1 solo canal a este amplificador para q tenga mas potencia?


----------



## SonyXploD

Amigos necesito utilizar 6 fuentes de poder para graves y 2 para medios .. pero es recomendable conectar todas esas fuentes a un cable extension o a un regulador de voltaje? por ahi estuve viendo unos Forza 1200va  pero realmente es recomendable utilizar un regulador de voltaje? no importa el tipo? o debe ser de una capacidad especifica? me pueden ayudar?


----------



## djwash

Te refieres a un estabilizador de voltaje, al cual le conectaras 6 fuentes ATX?

Disculpa pero no le veo sentido, estaria bueno expliques mejor lo que quieres hacer.

Simplemente verifica que tu instalacion este adecuada para el consumo, en este caso los estabilizadores no son necesarios...


----------



## SonyXploD

djwash dijo:


> Te refieres a un estabilizador de voltaje, al cual le conectaras 6 fuentes ATX?
> 
> Disculpa pero no le veo sentido, estaria bueno expliques mejor lo que quieres hacer.
> 
> Simplemente verifica que tu instalacion este adecuada para el consumo, en este caso los estabilizadores no son necesarios...



lo que quiero hacer es poder conectar las 8fuentes atx a una toma electrica, pero como las tomas de micasa solo tienen 2 salidas por toma (valga la redundancia) entonces no puedo conectar 8 y tengo que usar extensiones muy largas.. 

entonces como vi que algunos reguladores de tension (los usados en computadoras) traen entre 4 a 12 tomas dependiendo el modelo entonces ellos tomarian la corriente de una sola toma de la casa y podria conectar sin mayor problema las 8 fuentes al regulador .. pero ahora no se si eso seria recomendable o se podria quemar el regulador . o me saldria mejor comprar una regleta de enchufes de esas que no regulan nada sino unicamente expanden la cantidad de tomas .. 

basicamente ya me falta poco para terminar el proyecto pero ahora se me ocurre protejer los equipos de las variaciones de tension.. aqui en mi localidad algunas veces ocurren bajones de voltaje repentinos, como tambien apagones de cuando en vez.. y me gustaria tener algo que me proteja las fuentes, ya con los diodos se reduce el riesgo de quemarse por feedback.. pero aun existe el riesgo que se queme por el voltaje nominal de donde me encuentre.. que me recomendarian comprar para proteger el circuito? de bajos y picos de voltaje? por alli estuve leyendo que existen unos supresores de ruido en la linea, para que el voltaje no tenga esos picos que duran milisegundos y que suelen dañar los aparatos ..

si me hago explicar?
o en mi caso como dices tu djwash conectando normal a las tomas de la casa es suficiente?

saludos


----------



## djwash

Si te pasas de la carga maxima del estabilizador de tension es dificil que se queme, quizas salte el fusible, pero de ahi a quemarse, aunque pueden pasar cosas raras, hay muchos aparatos superchinos.

Pone una regleta (aca se llaman zapatillas) pero busca unas que traen una llave con proteccion por sobre-consumo, tienen un bimetalico dentro que al calentarse por exceso de consumo desconecta, normalmente las decentes aguantan 2500W que deberian sobrarte.

Pero te estas fijando en el menor de tus problemas, lo que tenes que tener en cuenta es si la instalacion de la casa esta adecuada para ese consumo en ESA toma, sino podes incendiar algo (de la toma para atras), ahora tenes uno de los inconvenientes de tu sistema, consumes mucha energia pero la mayor parte de ella se desperdicia...


----------



## SonyXploD

Ayer se quemo el fuse de 10a del regulador. Hoy lo compre.. No podre poner un fusible de mayor amperaje para que pueda soportar mas carga? ... Hoy compre forza fvr-1211B. Capacity 1200va 600w el que se le quemo el fuse es de 600va .. No entiendo mucho que quieren decir con va. 

Me imagino que la toma de la casa debe estar de unos 110v a 15a ya que la mayoria d equipos vienen para ello.. Ahora bien. Cuando dices q se puede incendiar el cableado interno de esa toma como es eso posible? Soporta la alta tension que viene del poste y no soporta 8 fuentes? .. Algo que no entiendo muy bien.. 

Pero dandote la razon, deberia entonces repartir la carga digamos 4 fuentes d una toma y 4 mas de otra distinta? .. Me imagino que lo q me dices no es por la energia sino porque los cables no soportarian la carga de 8 fuentes cierto? .. Si puedes ver los cables que estan arriba en las fotos de color rojo blanco y azul, (no el automotriz) sino los 3 qu estan conectados a los puentes rectificadores, esos son los que usa la casa. 

Aprecio tu ayuda hermano me has ayudado enormemente y he quedado impresionado la potencia que alcanzo el sistema tan solo usando mas fuentes. Ya de aqui en este punto no puedo seguir haciendo lo mismo. Comenzare a ahorrar para comprar ampluificadores peavey o qsc porque la verdad pienso que con. Los aproximadamente 36a x amplificador que estoy consumiento (suponiendo que cada fuente entregue la mitad) podria aprovecharse mejor en un amplificador talves mas potente pero diseñado para casa.
No quiere decir que desechare mi sistema jeje porque es mi "pequeño pero retumbon proyecto"
Saludos


----------



## djwash

Cada vez veo mas claro porque es tan dificil hacerte entender ciertas cosas sobre las potencias de car audio...

Hablando de lo que quieres resolver ahora:

VA significa VoltAmperio, es una multiplicacion del voltaje de alimentacion de un circuito (V) x la cantidad de amperes que consume (A), el resultado de esa multiplicacion te da cuantos VA consume, o necesitas.

Te recomiendo que estudies la *ley de ohm*, es facil, asi no quedaras en verguenza ante alguien que la sepa ya que el conocimiento de esta ley es algo muy basico, es lo primero que ves, ademas podes dejar en verguenza a algunos que se hacen los electronicos/electricistas y no pasa un dia sin que les de la corriente.


Para que lo vallas pensando, te puedo decir que casi cualquier cable puede resistir casi cualquier tension, lo que limita el uso de los cables son los amperes, te parecera extraño al principio, pero un ejemplo: una bateria de auto tiene 12V 75A, eso da unos 900VA, por otro lado tenes un equipo de musica que consume 900VA, peeeeero la tension de alimentacion es de 220V 4A, eso da unos 900VA, hay una tabla de Calibre de alambre que determina que calibre usar para cada caso, para cada caso se tiene en cuenta cuantos A circularan por los cables de alimentacion. Si te pones a leer la tabla veras que para cada caso que te puse arriba se usa un calibre bastante diferente de alambre o cable.

No importa cuantos A hayan disponibles en la fuente, asi sea la red publica o una bateria de auto, la carga siempre va a consumir lo que necesite de la fuente, si en la fuente no hay suficientes A la carga no funcionara correctamente, y en la fuente habran caidas de tension, si los cables que alimentan la carga no estan adecuadamente calculados para el consumo de la carga, estos se calentaran y produciran un pequeño o gran incendio, depende...

Ejemplo: tenemos la misma bateria de auto que antes, 12V 75A, tenemos un led y una resistencia de 1K, entre la bateria y la carga (led y resistencia) ponemos 1 metro de "cable de telefono", el finito, veremos que la carga enciende correctamente y aunque tenga 75A disponibles solo consume 25mA (0,025A), si reemplazamos la carga (led y resistencia) por una lampara de 12V 300W, en ese caso la cantidad de A que la lampara hara circular por los cablecitos sera tan superior a la que estos resisten que se calentaran hasta llegar al rojo vivo y se cortaran. Has la prueba, sin miedo que no pasa nada, este experimento no funciona con fuentes de PC, ya que estas al detectar un pico de consumo suelen apagarse...


----------



## SonyXploD

Lo de la ley de ohm ya la estudie hermano, la vi en fisica 1 y 2 . La cosa es q yo esos va los veia como watts. Pero no sabia xq los llamaban va en lugar de watts. Lo de consolas caseras ya t dije bro yo se q son mejores pero con los q compro 1 solo ampli de esos armo un sistema que aunq me consuma mas energia me saldra mas barato al bolsillo, xq la energia es gratis dnd vivo. Yo no soy tan exigente como para buscar cornetas JBL q son super caras, te aseguro que mi equipo no distorsiona al maximo volumen o almenos los oidos humanos de quienes lo han oido sonar al maximo escuchan distorsion, que si bien he notado las diferencias con los equipos peavey de un tio, pero ya no puedo hacer nada sino dejar tal cual como estoy y no aÑadir mas car audio sino comenzar a ahorrar para home audio jeje.

Entendi muy bien lo de los cables, solo que creia que las altas tensiones tambien determinaban el cable pero fue un error creer eso ya que es la corriente. Tendre cuidado con mi propia casa haciendo lo q te dije.

Dividire la carga de fuentes en 2 o 3 tomas de ser posible para no sobre calentar los cables de 1 solo terminal. Asi si deberia ir un poco mejor almenos hasta que tenga un poco mas de dinero para comprar una consola home audio jeje saludos y gracias, prnto fotos


----------



## djwash

Si ya lo estudiaste y no te enseñaron lo de VA, deberian reevaluar el programa de estudio, porque la ley de ohm e instalaciones domiciliarias en general lo vi en el tercer año de la secundaria, en un taller que cursabamos a parte de las materias normales en una escuela tecnica cuando tenia mas o menos 15 años, en ese tiempo le llamaban 9° año que es antes de entrar al polimodal (ultimos 3 años), en esos años (8° y 9°) hicimos el curso de Metalmecanica aprendimos a usar herramientas electricas (taladro , amoladora, lijadora), aprendimos a soldar (lo basico para hacer reparaciones en el hogar), aprendimos a manejar un torno (hicimos destornilladores, martillos, ceniceros, afilado de la herramienta, lo unico que no nos enseñaron fue a hacer rosca), aprendimos a usar una plegadora (manual), soldadora de punto (pedal), dobladora de caños (manual) armabamos palas, basureros, bancos, sillas, tambien aprendimos "Instalaciones domiciliarias en general" ahi vimos el descubrimiento de la electricidad, la Ley de Ohm, como circula la corriente por un conductor, vimos de manera general desde que se genera la electricidad hasta que llega a nuestras tomas, materiales electricos (caños, cajas, curvas, modulos, llaves termicas, magneticas, termomagneticas, disyuntores diferenciales, etc), proyeccion de instalacion, planos, tambien vimos plomeria, sistemas IPS rosca/fusion para agua caliente y fria, uso e instalacion de tanques y bombas presurizadoras, instalacion de termotanques y calefones, tambien Carpinteria, aprendimos a usar todas las herremientas presentes en una carpinteria, hicimos un perchero, una puerta y rompimos un porton que olvidamos abrir cuando usamos el cepillo. Nos rotabamos para ir a hacer reparaciones en nuestra escuela o la de al lado, si, leiste bien, escuela publica, nos enseñaban muchisimo y encima gratis, lo mas lindo era cuando nos mandaban a comprar materiales fuera de la escuela.

Aprendi de todo pero perdi el rumbo un tiempo y no termine la secundaria hasta el dia de hoy...

Ah, y no vimos nada de electronica, eso lo "estudie" por mi parte, aqui en casa.

El asunto de tu equipo, entiendo tu posicion, aqui tambien son caros los sistemas de audio de buenas marcas como JBL, Peavey, EighteenSound, RCF, y otras, pero tembien hay equipos de otras marcas que tienen un rendimiento excelente, y una buena relacion precio/calidad, tanto en parlantes como en amplificadores, consolas, luces, por eso es que te digo que tomaste un camino un tanto dificil, por eso es que si vas a usar ese sistema fuera del auto no es para nada una buena opcion, ya tienes los problemas de consumo (no me convence derrochar energia, preferiria que esa energia valla a los parlantes), los equipos de audio pro tambien retumban, a la vuelta de mi casa hay un salon y la parte de atras da a 40m de mi fondo, tienen 2 bafles FullEnergy (chino) 15" activos (150W RMS cada uno) y dos bafles (de madera) con GBR 18" (chinaso) con driver y tweeter, y una potencia de 300W RMS X2 del año de la escarapela, de esas que tienen PCB hecho a mano y pesan dos toneladas, suena bien a un volumen y ecualizacion decente, sobrado para lo que es el salon, y cuando hacen fiestas de 15 se sarpan un poco con graves y vibran algunas cosas en mi casa. No se la variedad que tengas por alla, aqui el dueño del salon se gasto como US $1300, y eso que en la capital del pais las cosas salen mas baratas, aqui tienes para elegir, muy alta calidad, alta calidad, buena, buena barata, barata, china, superchina, lo mismo con el car audio, depende el lugar.

Depende si vas a poner un bar o algo asi, o hacer fientas con amigos y mas, y tambien para usar en casa, las marcas chinas te van muy bien, hasta para cierto ambito del sonido pro, por lo menos por aqui, si vas a poner una discoteca grande, o te vas a dedicar a realizar eventos, es mejor ir viendo marcas de mas prestigio, todo depende.

Saludos...


----------



## SonyXploD

mi problema fue que al principio no pensaba hacer una miniteca sino simplemente ir comprando equipos de car audio, y que pudiera utilizarlos en el carro tambien, la cosa es que un equipo en el auto no te va a generar ingresos mientras que armando una miniteca e ir comenzando poco a poco si.

que me dices de los Woofers BLAST o BK ? son un tipo de woofers que son relativamente "baratos" con otros. Un amigo me esta vendiendo 2 Woofers Eminence Deltaelite de 12" en 1000bs lo que serian unos 100$ dolares aproximadamente talves un poco mas (mercado negro) ya que aqui en el mercadonegro 1 dolar equivale a 10 bs, y al precoi bancario 4.5bs por cada dolar . pero los importadores te cobran paralelo asi que serian 10bs por cada dolar.

que opinas acerca de eminence blast y bk? porque estuve leyendo tambien que no todos los woofers requieren cajas grandes porteadas, algunos no suenan bien en ellas por sus parametros thielle small y es mejor ponerlos en sellado, y si quiero hacer un cajon Cerwin Vega es mentira que van a sonar bien alli, y tambien es falso que el vendedor me va a facilitar el manual del woofer para yo ver las especificaciones tecnicas es caso de ser un woofer chino y no se consiga en internet.

lo que si me ha quedo bien claro es mi derroche de energia, y lo peligroso que puede ser en un sitio donde solo tenga una toma cerca (en caso de ser miniteca) 

lo que si no entiendo es , porque las minitecas utilizan woofers y no subwoofers? opino que los subwoofers causan mayor cantidad de vibraciones que a muchos jovenes les gusta (en musica electronica) y los woofers no la causan tanto si se escucha el sonido grave poniendolos en full rango pero nunca llegan tan bajo como llega un subwoofer ademas que no se si estoy errado pero los subwoofers me parece que soportan mas sobreamplificacion y calor. 

tu que dices


----------



## gatomeno

SonyxploD se que no me as visto porai en ningun tema pero te cuento que lei todo y me parece*QUE*en tu caso estas bien y mal, osea bastaria cun 1 sola fuente buena para el amplificador y buenos cables 
yo en mi pieza tengo un amplificador car audio de 240w nose si seran los 240 que dice pero como suena en potencia para mi es suficiente y me preocupe de tener buen sonido y de calidad, realmente lo logre con unos parlantes sony ya antiguos pero buenos y una buena fuente que es mi pc, con eso estoy sobrado y si suena fuerte pero a lo que quiero llegar es que tener un amplificador de audio car se ve como interesante esteticamente y si mas*QUE*saver electronica sino ideas buenas tendras algo muy bueno*QUE*te dejara mas que satisfecho y les dejare un video de mi sistema con solo 1 fuente y funciona super bien pero la camara no ayuda pero es lo mejor que puedo ofrecer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeeJ_u0awHA&feature=context&context=C324e9b7ADOEgsToPDskJtWPshb8GBQ0FTl6PJTngr








tratare de tomar videos mas largos


----------



## SonyXploD

gatomeno dijo:


> SonyxploD se que no me as visto porai en ningun tema...



yo te recomendaria cambiar esos bafles si deseas un resultado en un rango mas amplio o en espacio abierto (en mi caso)
yo probe mi sistema el dia 24 12 y la verdad para que te hagas una idea 0 distorsion y presion sonora audible en un rango de 300mts2 q*UE* es lo q*UE* mide mi casa .  aun saliendo a la calle se escuchaba- lo q*UE* me falta es generar el grave sensible en el cuerpo pero eso lo lograre el año entrante dios mediante con woofers de 18 o con 4 de 12 en cajas cubo 12 o folded horn.

por otro lado las cornetas sony de home audio les tengo un inmenso respeto las he escuchado en muchos sitios y la verdad son lo mejor en calidad de sonido y si supieras que sus componentes no son tan de alta gamma como aparentaran, solo que sus cajas estan calculadas hasta el mas minimio milimetro cubico y por eso sus resultados tan abrumadores.

el calculo lo sacas por tu consumo . si tienes un amplificador de 200w de audio car (12v)  divides 200w / 12v = 16,66667 a es decir con una fuente de 30a generica que te entregue la mitad de lo que dice podrias ir bien pero ojo un amplificador nunca entrega lo que dice por lo que esos 200w es muy probable que sean menos y por ello es que*U*[/SIZE]na sola fuente a ti te sirve.. pero para esos casos deberias utilizar una fuente de 500w como minimo para puedas utilizar todo el potencial de tu amplificador en el caso que este pudiese entregar lo que dice (es mejor que sobre y no que falte) 

lo de *U*na fuente lo se y no creas que no lo pense. solo que para mi consumo al tener una meta de armar una miniteca con amplificadores de auto se pierde mucha energia en el aire que no es transformada en sonido y por ende necesitas mas energia para obtener resultados similares a los que se pudiera obtener con un amplificador profesional peavey qsc entre otras marcas.

yo uso 3 fuentes por cada amplificador cada fuente de 25a para que una no queme la otra uso puentes rectificadores con fusibles en serie. si deseas hacer lo mismo igual que yo poco a poco lo puedes hacer tan solo leyendo este tema.

necesitaria una fuente que me otorge 50amperios 12v estando RELAJADA es decir deberia ser una fuente de unos 70a para que al entregarme 50a no se recaliente y esas fuentes tan maravillosas que no mienten son las cooler master o thermaltake que si buscas bien valen un ojo de la cara.

para ser un principiante y no tener tanto dinero prefiero comprar varias genericas que aun comprando mas me sale mas barato y como no pago energia electrica en mi sector, me sale mas barato todavia

en resumen yo iria bien con 1na sola fuente de 70a *POR*amplificador pero son muy caras y me sale mejor 3 genericas *POR *amplificador. los cables que uso son awg 4 

espero haberte ayudado pronto posteo videos saludos


----------



## gatomeno

realmente aunque parescan como humildes esos parlantes soy muy buenos, lo que si es que le cambie el twiter por unos mejores que suenan mas claro y el bajo junto con el agudo suenan super claro, con respecto a la fuente me compre una de 650w reales pero me costo super poco osea es cosa de buscar porai cuando consiga una camara mejor lo grabo, y con ese equipito que tengo ai una fiesta es facil y rapido, lo que si el amplificado esta para freir huevos



e igual opte por audio car por la sensilla razon de que me salia mas barato de esta manera ya que los parlantes los tenia guardados porai y el amplificador lo compre en 50 dolares y la fuente me costo unos  20 dolares (si poquisimo pero realmente es de 650w)


----------



## SonyXploD

gatomeno dijo:


> realmente aunque parescan como humildes esos parlantes soy muy buenos, lo que si es que le cambie el twiter por unos mejores que suenan mas claro y el bajo junto con el agudo suenan super claro, con respecto a la fuente me compre una de 650w reales pero me costo super poco osea es cosa de buscar porai cuando consiga una camara mejor lo grabo, y con ese equipito que tengo ai una fiesta es facil y rapido, lo que si el amplificado esta para freir huevos
> 
> 
> 
> e igual opte por audio car por la sensilla razon de que me salia mas barato de esta manera ya que los parlantes los tenia guardados porai y el amplificador lo compre en 50 dolares y la fuente me costo unos  20 dolares (si poquisimo pero realmente es de 650w)


te he dicho que los cambies en caso que quieras resultados mas grandes en un espacio grande a aire libre donde el sonido no se comporta igual debido a los factores como la temperatura, presion y rapides del aire etc etc etc.  
los parlantes utilizados en los sony no son de alta gamma de hecho no son de muy buena calidad y se recomienda solo utilizarlos con las potencia recomendada de fabrica a diferencia de otros que soportan mayor amplificacion de la estipulada de fabridad debido a su calidad.. esto no quiere decir que sean malos ya que las cajas sony son de las mejores calculadas y por eso su gran resultado en la mayoria de sus equipos con tan poca inversion, yo mismo aqui en mi casa tengo par de bass reflex 3 vias sony que traen un subwoofer de 6" con 1 driver y 1 tweeter y ambas te dan muy buena calidad de sonido en su rango de potencia, pero no son algo que puedas usar para eventos o cosas asi debido a que son equipos de home audio (para casa) y su diseño no es para espacio al aire libre ..  algo que me costo aprender al intentar utilizar car audio en audio pro es que cada cosa tiene su categoria por algo y no simplemente porque se le ve bonito el nombre 
saludos





			
				SonyXploD dijo:
			
		

> te he dicho que los cambies en caso que quieras resultados mas grandes en un espacio grande a aire libre donde el sonido no se comporta igual debido a los factores como la temperatura, presion y rapides del aire etc etc etc.
> los parlantes utilizados en los sony no son de alta gamma de hecho no son de muy buena calidad y se recomienda solo utilizarlos con las potencia recomendada de fabrica a diferencia de otros que soportan mayor amplificacion de la estipulada de fabridad debido a su calidad.. esto no quiere decir que sean malos ya que las cajas sony son de las mejores calculadas y por eso su gran resultado en la mayoria de sus equipos con tan poca inversion, yo mismo aqui en mi casa tengo par de bass reflex 3 vias sony que traen un subwoofer de 6" con 1 driver y 1 tweeter y ambas te dan muy buena calidad de sonido en su rango de potencia, pero no son algo que puedas usar para eventos o cosas asi debido a que son equipos de home audio (para casa) y su diseño no es para espacio al aire libre ..  algo que me costo aprender al intentar utilizar car audio en audio pro es que cada cosa tiene su categoria por algo y no simplemente porque se le ve bonito el nombre
> saludos
> 
> pd: recuerda que los 650w son los totales que entrega la fuente en todos sus canales lo que nos interesa al utilizar amplificadores de car audio es la linea de 12v en la cual debe decir en la etiqueta cuanto entrega en dicho riel.  ej las mias genericas deberian entregar segun su etiqueta 25a x 12v = 300w MAXIMO es decir al entregar eso ya tenemos una fuente recontra fundida por eso combino 3 no solo para ganar mayor presion sonora sino para que una ayude a la otra por asi decirlo.
> 
> seria bueno que dieras la marca de tan dichosa fuente


----------



## gatomeno

la fuente es de calidad realmente es una espektra de 650w y a los 12v entreega alrrededor de 40 amp realmente y estoy seguro de que si le exijo podria entregar mas, si lso sony oviamente estos no son lo mejor para eventos pero merefiero sony muy buenos y para un evento pequenio lo maneja sin problemas ya*QUE*estos soportan 100wrms continuos y con una sola fuente la luz del amplificador ni se atenua cuando le subo el volumen


bueno grabe un video un poco mas largo pero a volumen bajo ya que es tarde y mi abuela esta en el primer piso bueno ai va
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPxoTn9o20M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## djwash

Tengan cuidado con los cables, en el mercado hay varios cables que dan su valor en AWG o en mm2 teniendo en cuenta el aislante, lo cual es una estafa, y el que no tiene experiencia lo compra contento, varias veces he pedido metros de cable y al verlo les he dicho "este cable no lo quiero, dame uno normalizado u homologado" y me miran con una cara...


----------



## gatomeno

djwash dijo:


> Tengan cuidado con los cables, en el mercado hay varios cables que dan su valor en AWG o en mm2 teniendo en cuenta el aislante, lo cual es una estafa, y el que no tiene experiencia lo compra contento, varias veces he pedido metros de cable y al verlo les he dicho "este cable no lo quiero, dame uno normalizado u homologado" y me miran con una cara...




si eso lo se sobretodo en cables de parlantes que una ves compre uno que cuando lo iva a poner se pego al iman jeje nunca mas compre cable en ese lugar
la otra cosa es que uso para alimentar el amp varios cables que masomenos soportara cada*UNO*unos 5 amp y son alrrededor de 7 cables, 7 positivos y 7 negativos, pero lo que dices es correcto hay cables medios "truchos"


----------



## Cacho

Por favor, mantengamos un mínimo de nivel al escribir en el foro. No mucho, con sólo escribir las palabras como aparecen en los libros ya alcanza.

Gracias.


----------



## ivercingo

HOLA para alimentar un amplificador  de auto no basta con un tranformador de 5 (calentaria mucho no te rendiria potencia)  ni de 10 amp. rinde normal pero pesaria 8kilos y costaria  un  dineral.   Ni con una fuente de pc esta  lo que neseditas es un tranformador comun  de +35-35   ,  abrir  el  ampli y  buscar los capacitadores grandes despues de los diodos rapidos  .  esta fuente la podes consegir en  tienda de servicio tecnico   los  sacan de equepos de  sonido  aruinados   y  son  baratos los tranformadores.


----------



## SonyXploD

ivercingo dijo:


> HOLA para alimentar un amplificador  de auto no basta con un tranformador de 5 (calentaria mucho no te rendiria potencia)  ni de 10 amp. rinde normal pero pesaria 8kilos y costaria  un  dineral.   Ni con una fuente de pc esta  lo que neseditas es un tranformador comun  de +35-35   ,  abrir  el  ampli y  buscar los capacitadores grandes despues de los diodos rapidos  .  esta fuente la podes consegir en  tienda de servicio tecnico   los  sacan de equepos de  sonido  aruinados   y  son  baratos los tranformadores.



difiero de ti. yo tengo 3 fuentes atx en paralelo desde el mes de noviembre del 2011 sonando A DIARIO a full volumen una potencia de 400rms en total 9 fuentes . y no se me ha quemado ninguna ni olido a quemado nunca de los nunca, y he tenido fiestas de una duracion mayor a 6 horas sonando a todo lo q da. ..  efectivamente las fuentes atx son la mejor opcion para no gastar "tanto" en caso de tener amplificadores de audio-car .. aunque siempre seran mejores y mas caros los de audio pro , pero eso debido a su calidad de sonido y que los manufacturers peavey soudn barrier qsc entre otros conocidos si son serios en sus articulos no como en el mundo del audio car donde todo parece ser bueno y al sonar es una bosta, donde tienes que buscar meses para encontrar un parlante de buena calidad.

sobre las fuentes conmutadas tienes razon son super caras y no tienen el rendimiento o respuesta de una atx que vale mucho menos.. claro hablando en terminos de una arx thermaltake o coolermaster que son cerficadas y si entregan lo que dicen y hasta mas. 

saludos


----------



## djwash

SonyXploD dijo:


> sobre las fuentes conmutadas tienes razon son super caras y no tienen el rendimiento o respuesta de una atx que vale mucho menos.. claro hablando en terminos de una arx thermaltake o coolermaster que son cerficadas y si entregan lo que dicen y hasta mas.



Ahi si que mezclaste algunas cosas, no se entiende bien que quieres decir.

Las fuentes ATX son fuentes conmutadas, vienen las genericas que son una porqueria hasta para el uso en una pc de oficina, ya que los niveles de voltaje no son estables y la calidad de los componentes en general reducen la vida util de todo el sistema, no solo de la fuente, la mayoria de las mother de baja gama no tienen sistemas avanzados de proteccion ante variaciones de voltaje, funcionan, si, pero no duran mucho, capacitores y vrm principalmente sufren las consecuencias, mother mas avanzados detectan estas falencias y apagan el pc, avisan o solicitan el cambio de la fuente de poder.

Es una de las razones por las que hay mother que llevan 5 años o mas funcionando sin ningun fallo con fuentes de buena calidad, y otras que a los 2 años explotan. Otra razon son los mother de mala calidad pero eso no va aqui.

------------------------------------------

Una fuente conmutada diseñada para alimentar un amplificador directamente, con entrada 110/220VCA y salida de +-50VDC o mas, no tiene por que ser "supercara", asi sea hecha en casa o comprada a los chinos, en cualquiera de los casos la SMPS supera al transformador lineal en precio/potencia. Pero hay otras cuestiones a tener en cuenta...


800W o mas:

Ver el archivo adjunto 30481

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-mini-ir2153-pcb-48435/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/


----------



## SonyXploD

djwash dijo:


> Ahi si que mezclaste algunas cosas, no se entiende bien que quieres decir.
> 
> Las fuentes ATX son fuentes conmutadas, vienen las genericas que son una porqueria hasta para el uso en una pc de oficina, ya que los niveles de voltaje no son estables y la calidad de los componentes en general reducen la vida util de todo el sistema, no solo de la fuente, la mayoria de las mother de baja gama no tienen sistemas avanzados de proteccion ante variaciones de voltaje, funcionan, si, pero no duran mucho, capacitores y vrm principalmente sufren las consecuencias, mother mas avanzados detectan estas falencias y apagan el pc, avisan o solicitan el cambio de la fuente de poder.
> 
> Es una de las razones por las que hay mother que llevan 5 años o mas funcionando sin ningun fallo con fuentes de buena calidad, y otras que a los 2 años explotan. Otra razon son los mother de mala calidad pero eso no va aqui.
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Una fuente conmutada diseñada para alimentar un amplificador directamente, con entrada 110/220VCA y salida de +-50VDC o mas, no tiene por que ser "supercara", asi sea hecha en casa o comprada a los chinos, en cualquiera de los casos la SMPS supera al transformador lineal en precio/potencia. Pero hay otras cuestiones a tener en cuenta...
> 
> 
> 800W o mas:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 30481
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-mini-ir2153-pcb-48435/
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/



wash tu realmente detestas las fuentes atx  
yo sinceramente con la carga que le pongo a todas desde el año pasado sonando a todo volumen todos los dias por horas y no me han dado problemas y realmente el sonido no es nada pobre.. en diciembre pude hacer la fiesta que te dije en mi casa y solo puse 3 amplis. 2 pionner y 1 q se ve abajo de la laptop para los tweeter y los que estan arriba de los eminence.

y deje una unica pionner con un sub a cada canal con bassboost +6  (no es lo correcto lose)

ya este año tengo pensado comprarle un amplificador para los medios para asi no tocar los amplificadores de los subs.
el alcance era de unos 50metros cuadrados escuchando la musica fuerte y clara.. mas de alli digamos que el spl no era el suficiente como para que provocase bailar . no se si me explico.


disculpen la falta de estetica  aun me falta mucho pero ahi vamos poco a poco igual yo prometi la imagen


----------



## djwash

No es que las odie, para hacer andar algo con 12v como en tu caso si, funcionan bien, cumplen su propósito.

En una pc, las fuentes genéricas dañan el hard al tiempo, hay fuentes genéricas que sobresalen, digamos, que tiene componentes decentes en general y duran años, pero la mayoría son una porquería, y en tu caso si falla una no pasa nada, pero si falla en una pc dañas mas que la fuente, mother, micro, memo, disco, etc...


----------



## SonyXploD

djwash dijo:


> No es que las odie, para hacer andar algo con 12v como en tu caso si, funcionan bien, cumplen su propósito.
> 
> En una pc, las fuentes genéricas dañan el hard al tiempo, hay fuentes genéricas que sobresalen, digamos, que tiene componentes decentes en general y duran años, pero la mayoría son una porquería, y en tu caso si falla una no pasa nada, pero si falla en una pc dañas mas que la fuente, mother, micro, memo, disco, etc...


 te doy la razon nunca me ha pasado a pesar de usar una agiler de 500w desde hace unos 4 años .. actualmente esa fuente me da para una mother asrock g31ms22 con 1 proce core 2 duo ..4gb ram 1gb vcard 1 quemador 1 hdd 500gb y 1 adaptador wireless y una tarjeta de sonido 7.1 . parece mucha carga pero al parecer la fuente rinde de lo mejor no se apaga la pc ni me da pantallasos azules . a excepcion de una vez que queme 1 disco duro pero por conectar el cable de corriente invertido y en otra ocasion me daba pantallaso azul pero por hacer overclock. la verdad no se si es generica o no pero me parece de muy buena eficiencia esa marca! si de algo sirve


----------



## djwash

He visto fotos de una Agiler de 500W en google y dejame decirte que no es generica, digamos, de las tipicas genericas chinas, es una marca poco conocida como muchas, y a simple vista la fuente seria una generica reforzada o con esteriodes, similar a alguna Vitsuba de 550W, la mayoria de esas fuentes tienen el mismo esquema que una generica pero con los componentes que deben llevar, no abaratan costos, funcionan igual que una generica pero duran mas.

Aunque me duela, hace una semana que uso mi pc principal con una generica, pero estoy juntando para una fuente mas grosa. Hay fotos de mi pc en mi perfil...

En cuanto a tu pc, depende de la placa de video si es media o baja gama, todo lo demas lo haces andar con cualquier fuente. Y la verdad con mis computadoras no he tenido problemas (salvo con alguna usada), pero me dedico a reparar pc y he visto muchas cosas...


----------



## SonyXploD

djwash dijo:


> He visto fotos de una Agiler de 500W en google y dejame decirte que no es generica, digamos, de las tipicas genericas chinas, es una marca poco conocida como muchas, y a simple vista la fuente seria una generica reforzada o con esteriodes, similar a alguna Vitsuba de 550W, la mayoria de esas fuentes tienen el mismo esquema que una generica pero con los componentes que deben llevar, no abaratan costos, funcionan igual que una generica pero duran mas.
> 
> Aunque me duela, hace una semana que uso mi pc principal con una generica, pero estoy juntando para una fuente mas grosa. Hay fotos de mi pc en mi perfil...
> 
> En cuanto a tu pc, depende de la placa de video si es media o baja gama, todo lo demas lo haces andar con cualquier fuente. Y la verdad con mis computadoras no he tenido problemas (salvo con alguna usada), pero me dedico a reparar pc y he visto muchas cosas...



es una 9500gt es de gama baja pero sirve para mis propositos.. yo tambien me dedico a eso a excepcion de reparar tarjetas madres o integrados 1ero *POR*q*UE* no lo se hacer y 2do *POR*q*UE* *POR* lo que he leido aqui mismo es muy dificil, y *POR* lo general cuando se daña una mother es preferible comprar una nueva.





x cierto ya q te dedicas a eso deberias descargar el windows loader 2.1 sirve para activar windows 7 cualquier version sin necesidad de serial original, es una estupenda herramienta y almenos a mi me ha servido de mucho!

saludos


----------



## gatomeno

bueno parece *QUE* nos desviamos un poco el tema
estuve de vacaciones por lo cualno estaba disponible
la cosa es que tienes razon podria sacar los cables del ampli y saltarme la fuente de alimentacion y podria ya que se donde y como, pero no da como para modificar el amplificador y ademas nesecitaria comprar otra fuente y de eese voltage por lo que no me da mucha gracia. no ya que a esta fuente le saque las 2 lineas de 12v de 20 amp cada 1 y de ai un cable que usan en los enchufes de soldadoras industriales por lo cual tengo el cable resiste alrrededor de unso 70amp y eso es suficiente y la fuente ni se calienta al escuchar a todo volumen voy a tratar de poner un video donde muestre la fuente y como esta todas las conecciones un abrazo y espero que ayude un poco mi "comentario"


----------



## zambranorodolfo10

tengo 2 fuentes del mismo modelo y marca y me entregan en 12 vdc 25 amperes cada una,eh leido varias discusiones acerca de esto pero quisiera preguntar varias cosas pendientes,
con solo 2 diodos uno en cada fuente se protegen las fuentes?y el diodo tiene que aguantar 25 amperes o puedo poner varios en paralelo? y queria saber como puedo elevar la tension de las fuentes a 13.8, gracias y perdon si en algo estoy mal soy nuevo,saludoos y espero respondan


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañero

Checate este link:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/alimento-amplificador-auto-corriente-casera-1078/


----------



## Kenwood300

Neostructural dijo:


> Buenas noches señores lo prometido es deuda...
> 
> Ayer compre la fuente que les mencione, me costo solo US$115, ni bien llegue a mi casa lo primero que hice fue desarmarla y sacarle toda la cableria con la pistola de cautil,  y solo le solde 2 cables gruesos uno positivo y otro negativo en +12V, pero como no tenia cables negros tuve que ponerle cables rojos.
> 
> Y de ahi solo hacer las conexiones sencillas del ampli, del subwoofer y equipo de audio, para mi no fue mucho problema ya que tengo tiempo con la linea XPLOD. y luego a disfrutar.
> 
> Cualquier comentario me lo hacen llegar ahorita estoy todavia en tiempo de prueba haber cuanto dura la fuente.... Sino se quema todo va bien... (Dudo muxo que pase eso).
> 
> A continuación les posteo algunas fotos... Saludos..
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img828/1633/30732300.jpg
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img525/1898/10162583.jpg
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img840/5386/89453108.jpg
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img155/2823/62212675.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Al final los complices.... Mi PADRE y QUIEN LES ESCRIBE
> http://a.imageshack.us/img33/7956/93241290.jpg







Que tal amigo mira tengo dudas sobre conectar las fuentes yo tengo dos de 600w a 12v me da 30 amperes la cosa es como conectar ambas fuentes para duplicar los amperes???





SonyXploD dijo:


> wash tu realmente detestas las fuentes atx
> yo sinceramente con la carga que le pongo a todas desde el año pasado sonando a todo volumen todos los dias por horas y no me han dado problemas y realmente el sonido no es nada pobre.. en diciembre pude hacer la fiesta que te dije en mi casa y solo puse 3 amplis. 2 pionner y 1 q se ve abajo de la laptop para los tweeter y los que estan arriba de los eminence.
> 
> y deje una unica pionner con un sub a cada canal con bassboost +6  (no es lo correcto lose)
> 
> ya este año tengo pensado comprarle un amplificador para los medios para asi no tocar los amplificadores de los subs.
> el alcance era de unos 50metros cuadrados escuchando la musica fuerte y clara.. mas de alli digamos que el spl no era el suficiente como para que provocase bailar . no se si me explico.
> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/8859/img2011122300026.jpg
> 
> disculpen la falta de estetica  aun me falta mucho pero ahi vamos poco a poco igual yo prometi la imagen




Saludos una preguntota me porias decir como conectastes esas fuentes en serie??  o como?? yo tengo dos y las quiero juntar asi como las tuyas pero no se como , podrias mandar un diagrama o explicarme como ? gracias


----------



## djwash

Kenwood300 dijo:


> Que tal amigo mira tengo dudas sobre conectar las fuentes yo tengo dos de 600w a 12v me da 30 amperes la cosa es como conectar ambas fuentes para duplicar los amperes???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos una preguntota me porias decir como conectastes esas fuentes en serie??  o como?? yo tengo dos y las quiero juntar asi como las tuyas pero no se como , podrias mandar un diagrama o explicarme como ? gracias





Hay dos formas de conectar fuentes, en serie o en paralelo, en serie se suma el voltaje y el amperaje que se podra obtener como maximo sera el de la fuente que entregue menos amperes, en paralelo se suma el amperaje de ambas y se mantiene el mismo voltaje.

En lo posible para conectar fuentes de cualquier forma, es conveniente o mejor dicho necesario que sean identicas, o lo mas parecidas posible...

Si no sabes que es serie o paralelo, estas al horno, pero te lo explico:

En serie se suma el voltaje y se conecta el positivo de una con el negativo de la otra, asi sucesivamente con todas las fuentes, igual como se hace con las pilas, siempre te va a quedar un positivo y un negativo en los extremos, de ahi alimentas la carga.

En paralelo se suma el amperaje y se conectan todos los positivos y negativos en el mismo punto respectivamente, siempre tienes un negativo y un positivo donde conectar la carga.


USa el buscador!!


----------

